# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mid'hat Frashëri, themeluesi i Balli Kombëtar

## shendelli

Veprimtaria letrare, sociokulturore dhe politike e Midhat Frashërit është shumëdimensionale. Ai është konsideruar si njëri nga intelektualët më të shquar të brezit të vet. Gjatë pesë dekadave të sundimit të oktopodit komunist ai mbeti i letuar dhe u quajt "reaksionar", "tradhëtar" etj. E vetmja tradhëti që kishte bërë ishte ajo ndaj ideologjisë komuniste dhe ideologëve të saj.




Salajdin SALIHU



Jeta dhe vepra me pak fjalë



Midhat Frashëri (Lumo Skendo apo Mali Kokojka), ka qenë ministër i Punëve Botore në qeverinë e parë shqiptare, delegat i Stambollit dhe "Vatrës" në Konferencën e Paqës në Paris, më 1920. Ka qenë pjesëmarrës në Konferencën e Mukjes (1943) kur mes forcave politike shqiptare u arrit marrëveshje për mbrojtjen e atdheut, e cila më pas u prish, kurse Midhat Frashëri, pas ardhjes së komunistëve në pushtet u arratis në Amerikë. Komunistët shqiptarë, këta kasnec të internacionalizmit proletar, e futën veprën e tij në regjistrin e veprave të ndaluara. Në të njëjtin regjistër figuronte edhe emri i Faik Konicës, i cili e çmoi Midhatin si atdhetar dhe si "njëri nga më të diturit e brezit të ri" ("Parashtresa", 1899). 



Midhat Frashëri është marrë me veprimtari publicistike dhe letrare si dhe ka përkthyer disa vepra. Nën drejtimin e tij janë botuar "Kalendari Kombiar", "Lirija" dhe "Dituria". Ka shkruar jetëshkrimin për Naim Frashërin, novelat "Hi dhe shpuzë", studimin mbi shqiptarët dhe të ardhmen e tyre të pagëzuar si "Pritmi i Shqipërisë", ese sociopolitike dhe etnike "Plagët tona" etj. Midhat Frashëri ka botuar edhe disa vepra në frëngjisht: "L'affaire de l'Epire (1915), "La population de l'Epire" (1915), "Les Albanais chez eux et a la l'Etranger " (1919), "Albanis et Slaves" (919). Midhat Frashëri ka përkthyer në shqip veprat "Guillaume Tell" të Lamartinit (1898), "Bëje të mirën pa hidhe në det" e Franc Hofmanit (1900), "Robinson Crusoe" e Defosë (1909) dhe "Psikologjia e edukatës" e G. Le Bon (1923).



Midhat Frashëri vdiq më 3 tetor të motit 1949 në Njujork. Më poshtë do të përqëndrohemi te disa mendime të tij. Pra do të bëjmë një vështrim sipërfaqësor të një pjese të krijimtarisë së tij



Për shkrimtarët dhe gazetarët



Në esetë e tij Midhat Frashëri shkrimtarët dhe gazetarët i sheh nga prizmi i një romantiku. Ata do të duhej të ishin njerëz idealist me ndërgjegje të lartë kombëtare. Ai ishte i mendimit se njerëzit e letrave mund të bënin gjithçka për qytetërimin e një populli dhe përparimin e tij, ndërkaq për shtypin thoshte se duhej të ishte "kopshti i një jete morale, shkolla e së vërtetave politike dhe shoqënore, predikimi për zhvillimin mendor dhe shpirtënor, e një discipline vullnetare e një rregulle të inspiruarë prej amorit dhe dashurisë, duke kupëtuarë drejt dhe vërtet interesin tënë". Sipas Midhat Frashërit, shtypi nuk duhej të ishte pasqyra e kafeneve dhe vendi i fjalimeve të zbraztë.



Ai kërkonte nga gazetari të kishte patriotizmë dhe modesti dhe të mos vuanin nga smundja e gjelave të detit "që janë më pakë të mençmet e shtazëvet, po që mufaten më tepër". Ai kishte bindjen se do të kishte një shtyp të mirrëfilltë vetëm nëse do të drejtohej nga njerëz të zotë dhe profesionistë.



"Në duamë pra që të ketë rëndësi shtypi ynë dhe të bëjë shërbim, duhet që edhe të jetë në duar të denja, në njerës të zotër, të pajuarë me cilësi dhe virtute të naltë".



Midhat Frashëri edhe shkrimtarin e konsideronte si njeri idealist i pajisur me atdhedashuri. Megjithatë duhet të përmendim se arti vlerësohet me kritere estetike dhe jo ideologjike (qoftë kjo edhe ideologji kombëtare) apo etnike. P.sh. Konica e trajtonte më drejt këtë temë. Sipas Konicës atdhedashuria dhe letërsia janë dy gjëra të ndryshme, pra letrar i mirë mund të jetë edhe ai që nuk është edhe atdhetar i mirë, gjithashtu edhe një atdhetar i mirë nuk do të thotë se është njëkohësisht edhe letrar i mirë...



Për Midhat Frashërin "ngjallja e kaqë kombeve ka nisurë me frymën e poetëvese ritja dhe lartësimi i kombevet ka gjetur fuqi nga inspirimi i dhënë prej vjershëtorëvet".



Gjithnjë sipas Midhat Frashërit, që të bëhet kombi më i fortë ata kanë nevojë për një ideal që duhet ta krijojnë shkrimtarët dhe intelektualët. 



"Ay ideal i bën që të heqin dorë nga rezhionalizma shterpë, nga egoizma misqine, u jep një hov që të rrojnë vetëm për vendin e nderuarë dhe të pandarë".



Për intelektualin



Si çdo njeri idealist edhe Midhat Frashëri nuk ishte i kënaqur me rolin e inteligjencies në shoqëri. Kjo është e kuptueshme për njerëzit e artit që gjithnjë, siç do të thoshte bashkëkohaniku i Ismet Toto, kërkojnë forma më të përsosura mendimi e ndjenje. Nga krijimet e tij shkëputa një pyetje tepër aktuale: 



'Po të pyes: ti që e sheh rrezikun, ç'bën, si i bën ballë vdekjesë, cilin miet po përdor?



Gjer më sot asgjë s'ke bërë për të mjerët, për ata që vuajnë'



Ja edhe një mendim mjaft aktual: "Jeta intelektuale gjer më sot ka lojturë një rol zero ndër ne. Fuqia dhe kujdesi i tërë ka qenë varurë ne jeta materialeZgjimi i një orizonti të mendjësë dhe të moralit, me ndjenja më të holla dhe me të lëmuara, mvaretë nga rëndësija dhe bukurija që do të dijmë ne t'i japim jetesë intelektuale, me anë të shkrimevet".



Për shqiptarin



Shqiptari prej natyre, thotë Midhat Frashëri, është kotësi-dashës, plot vanitet dhe egoizëm. Nuk i pëlqen kurrë të shohë dhe të njohë fajin dhe të metën e tij: i pëlqen kurdoherë të ngarkojë të tjetri.



"Popullit tënë më tepër se çdo send i mungon durimi", thotë Frashëri, duke shtuar se "kemi rrojtur për orën, për minutën e tanishme" e jo edhe për të ardhmen.



"Ai që udhëton në Shqipërihabitetë kur vë re se këta drurë janë të vjetrë dhe s'gjen as një të ri në mes të tyre! kush lodhetë që t'i mbjellë dhe të presë dhjetë vjet pemën e tyre". Kështu shkruan Midhat Frashëri.



Mbi kritikat ndaj qeverisë



Për Midhat Frashërin qeveria "nuk rrëfen kurrë një send  pozitif". Për Midhatin kjo fjalë është "një përallë, një hie, një erë", pranda ai nuk e sheh të arsyeshme të kritikohet aq shumë qeveria, sepse ajo është diçka që nuk ekziston, që s'ka trup, që është vetëm një skaje teknike.



Midhati nuk pranon bindjen se me kritika rrëzohet një qeveri, puna e së cilës nuk duket te ministrat por te nëpunësit. "Me të hequrë shtatë ministrët, a do të heqësh edhe gjithë deputatët, gjithë nëpunësit (disa mijë) që janë kolaboratorët e qeverisë?". Pra pasi gjithçka del nga populli atëherë duhet përpjekje për përparimin e tij, e ky përparim mund të fillojë nga një nëpunës i thjeshtë. 



Kritika ndaj qeverisë, sipas M. Frashërit, shkarkon njeriun prej përgjegjësisë, "me qënë se çdo faj j'a hedh një hieje, një ëndëre". 



Ai shton: "Kritika e qeverisë është puna më e lehtë e botësë, dhe prandaj në atë jipetë çdo njeri që s'ka no një vleftë në person të tij, çdo njeri që s'është i zoti të flasë prej një sendi me dobi, prej një subjekti pozitif. Është si fjalët e atyreve që s'gjejnë tjatër ç'të thonë, po qahenë nga koha, herë nga vapa dhe herë nga të ftohtët".



Duke e pohuar se "çdo komb ka qeverinë që meriton", Midhati shton edhe këtë: "Fuqia e një njeriu është e vogël për të ndrequrë një qeveri të tërë, po e mjaftë për të ndrequrë punët e tija personale".



Midhati kërkon që çdo kush të marrë përgjegjësi në përparimin e një kombi apo shteti e jo vetëm qeveritarët. Ai është i vetëdijshëm se nëse gjithçka lihet në duart e qeveritarëve, atëherë do të ketë keqpërdorime. 



Para shumë kohësh pata thënë se politikanët nuk janë fajtor për gjithçka, sepse duke fajësuar politikanët për gjithçka zhveshemi nga përgjegjësia personale. Lasgush Poradeci do të thoshte: "Kur e burgosëm Vincent Prenushin". Pra, e fut edhe veten si bashkëpjesëmarrës në krim, sepse "poeti mban përgjegjësi për gjithçka". Kur gabojnë politikanët gabojmë edhe ne (duke e futur edhe veten këtu), sepse ne kemi vendosur që po ata politikanë të na udhëheqin. Ç'dobi kemi prej atyre që me orë të tëra na flasin për politikë dhe patriotizmë, që bëhen kinse janë ekspertë të politikës ndërkombëtare e nuk bëjnë asnjë ndryshim në konceptin e jetës familjare, nuk i kujtohet së paku ta pastrojë oborrin e vet nga plehu.



Demokraci d.t.th. të marrësh përgjegjësi. Nëse nuk dëshiron të marrësh përgjegjësi, atëherë do të shohësh fajtorin gjithmonë te tjetri dhe pa e kuptuar je pjesë e kopesë dhe ke nevojë për një bari edhe nëse ai të shpie në gojën e ujkut. A nuk i fajësuam me vite të tjerët për gjendjen tonë e nuk bëmë vet asgjë?



"Unë kam parë një Shqiptar që kritikonte me orë dhe me javë qeverinë pse nuk godit udhë, dhe ay burrë vetë, me shtatë vëllëzërit e tij kishte dy pëllëmbë baltë në oborr", shkruan M. Frashëri.



Midhat Frashëri ishte i mendimit se vetëm zhvillimi kulturor do të mund të përparonte një popull:



" Rrojtja e një populli, mbajtja dhe lulëzimi i një kombi, i një Shteti, s'është vetëm me miete materiale; kërkon dhe një shumicë kondita morale, një fuqi të mëndjesë dhe të shpirtit, që sigurojnë përparimin dhe qytetërimin, që e bëjnë atë komb dhe atë Shtet të zërë një vënd të ndershëm në shoqërinë e sotme. Fuqija morale dhe shpirtënore është ajo që siguron edhe pushtetën materiale mirëshkuarjen fizike".



Dhe diku tjetër: "Një popull nuk rron dot pa ideal, pa një shtytkë, pa një qëllim që e bën të ecënj, të punojë, të përpiqetë dhe të përparojë.pa një fuqi morale, pa një pikë drejt së cilës duhet të rendin së bashku, njerëzit dhe popujt vdirenë, shuhenë".



"Reaksionari" Midhat Frashëri



Vepra e tij është e gjërë, por deri ajo nuk është e prezentuar si e plotë. E kemi njohur si "reaksionar", si "tradhëtar". Kë? Birin e Abdyl Frashërit. E nga ana tjetër atdhetar më të mëdhenj kanë qenë lenkaçukot e pilopelisterat. Midhati kishte punuar për të mirën e kombit dhe vendit të tij, si një njeri idealist. Ai ishte vënë në shërbim të krijimit të arketipit të një shoqërie të përparuar dhe civilizuar shqiptare Dhe u letua. 



Fatkeqësisht njollosjen e tij e bënë para së gjithash vet shkrimtarët. Ajme!



"Puna s'është shorta e një njeriu, e një palë të njerëzvet: është piesa e të gjithëve", thoshte ai. Duke iu referuar kësaj thënie do të shtonim: Është punë e të gjithë njerëzve të shkencës që të bëjnë rivlerësimin e historisë së tyre, sepse vetëm kështu një popull mund të ecë përpara. Me sentimentalizma, eufori dhe rrahagjokse nuk zhvillohet një komb. Ai vetëm zhytet në ëndërr dhe humb ndjenjën për realitetin. 



"Çdo Shqipëtar gjendetë sot përpara gjykatores' së historisë. Historija po na gjykon: në mos patmë fatin të jemë stërnipë të lumturë të stërgjyshëvet fatosë, kemi detyrën të përpiqemi që të bëhemi, ne vetë, stërgjyshër të ndershmë për nipët tanë".



Dhe kishte të drejtë ky "reaksionar", përkundër atyre që kishin detyruar arratisjen e tij nga atdheu, për ta bërë pastaj të njëjtin një burg të madh; përkundër atyre që kishin bërë të vuante një popull i të tërë, të cilin e kishin afruar afër humnerës.



Proza poetike të Midhat Frashërit



AH, PO BIE SHI PRAPË



Eja, mike, se po bie shi.



Më duketë sikur qan qielli, sikur derdh lote të hollë. Edhe zëmra ime sot po qan. Jam vetëm, lotët e qiellit riedhin jashtë qelqevet dhe po ndjej të ftohtët brënda në zëmër.



E mban mënt, mike, kur ishim bashkë sa shum' e donim shinë? E mban mënt gazin që ndjenim afrë dritares kur binin pikat e mbëdha të shiut? Ti i prisnje ato ditë, se e dinje që më pëlqenin; i prisnje ato ditë, më prisnje mua.



Ahere, kur bota mbytësh në lot, ne ishim të gëzuarë; ahere, kur bota mbulohësh me ujë të ftohtë, ne kishim nxehtë në zëmrët.



Po tani, nga kjo odë gjysm' e errët, shikoj pikat që po kullojnë, dhe po mbërdhi.



SHKRETINA



Nga një herë jam si beduini në shkretinë. Më çdo anë shoh qiellin të pshteturë në ran'e skuqurë: kurrkund një nisi shprese; tekdo një qiell i përvëluarë, një tokë shterpë dhe të diegurë.



Po ndiek udhën, i prinur prej yllit të veniturë që më rrëfen shpresa ime. Po ecinj, dit' e natë, dhe shumë herë këmbët më gjakosenë.



Ku vete? Atje tej, më tutje se kjo ran' e shkretë, m'at' anë këti qielli të errët; po shoh një qëllim; ylli im po më rrëfen një udhë.



Po dal! Një zë më pyet: Është një qëllim ay, a po një mirazh?



Edhe shumë herë jam si beduini në shkretinët.



MOT' I RI



Ikë, ikë. Qofsh'i nëmur ti që vjen të më urosh motin e ri.



Një mot akoma! Edhe me qeshje në buzë, me urime, vjen të më thuash se m'u pakësua një mot, më thua për shumë vjet.



Dy-mbë-dhjetë hëna! si dije më duketë ay që shkoj, pastaj edhe ay më parë, edhe tjetri akoma!



Lumi që rrjedh lëshon zallin, deleja që shkon le gjurmën, flaka që digjetë le hinë. Po ti, o kohë, ç'na le? A po këtë hi mi kokët tënë!



Qysh pra, gjithë vuajtjet e mëmës s'ime, gjithë shpresat e saja, shpresat e mija, vuajtjet e mija, gjithë këto kështu do të shuhenë?



Vargu i vdekjes po mbushetë, kur imi çdo mot po afëron më të këputurë. Edhe s'mund ta ndaloj këtë lumë, s'mund ta mbaj këtë jetë!



Edhe ti ironi, me qeshje në buzë, vjen të më urosh. Ikë, ikë këtej, se s'dua urime unë, jam për rënkim.

----------


## dodoni

*Mid'hat Frasheri, nje njeri per Shqiperine*

Nga Blendi FEVZIU 

Historia e njerit prej njerezve me te rendesishem te historise sone. Djalit te Abdyl Frasherit, nipit te Naimit, firmosesit te pavaresise shqiptare dhe ministrit te Qeverise se pare te Vlores. Biografia e panjohur e themeluesit te Ballit Kombetar, qe nga vitet e para te rinise, deri ne fund te jetes se tij

Bardhyl Quku, 65 vjecar, eshte nder te vetmit shqiptare te Nju Jorkut, qe kujton ende me mall nje kohe te larget. Me nje shqipe te permbajtur, ai tregon per kohen kur babai i tij, Faik Quku, Komandant i Ballit Kombetar, shetiste ne kampin e Barletes ne Itali me nje burre plak dhe fisnik. Burri, qe mbante per dore djalin e vogel, quhej Mid'hat Frasheri dhe e nderonin te gjithe. Femijet ishin ata qe e donin me shume, por edhe ai u kushtonte atyre shume me teper kohe. 50 e ca vjet me vone, i shnderruar ne nje biznesmen te fuqishem i Eall Street, Bardhyl Quku ka deshire te sqaroje akoma me shume enigmat e nje kohe te shkuar. Kuvendon gjate me ish drejtues te rinise balliste, Luan Gashin; ka blere nje pjese te teksteve te Historise se Shqiperise dhe po perpiqet te kuptoje rolin qe ka luajtur plaku i femijerise se tij, ne historine shqiptare. Gjysme shekulli me vone, ai ka kuptuar se njeriu, te cilit i shtrengonte doren duke shetitur ne rrugicat e kampit te Barletes, ka qene nje nder njerezit me te rendesishem te Historise se Shqiperise.

Por, ai, e ka shume te veshtire te kuptoje permasat reale te angazhimit te tij. Pothuaj gjithe tekstet historike te kohes se komunizmit jane te censuruar, ndersa ato te mepasme nuk kane studime serioze. Sic ndodh rendom ne keto raste, fati i keq dhe diktatura e gjate e kane fshire nga kujtesa e shkruar shume nga angazhimet e Mid'hat Frasherit, njerit prej njerezve me te rendesishem te historise se Shqiperise ne gjysmen e pare te shekullit te XX-te. Ose akoma me keq, e kane redaktuar angazhimin e tij, vetem ne nje pjese, ate qe lidhet me Ballin Kombetar gjate luftes dhe aktivitetin ne emigracion pas saj. Pa kujtuar se qe nga fillimet, fund te shekullit te XIX dhe deri me 1940, kur ai u angazhua ne Ballin Kombetar, Mid'hat Frasheri, kishte lene ne historine e Shqiperise gjurme te pashlyeshme. Te mjaftueshme, per ta renditur ate, ne librin e madh te kujteses kombetare.

*Mid'hat Frasheri, femijeri e veshtire*

Ajo qe komunizmi nuk e permendi kurre, ose qe i'u ruajt me mjaft kujdes ishte prejardhja e Mid'hat Frasherit dhe familja e tij. Pak vete ne Shqiperi e dinin se themeluesi dhe ideatori i Ballit Kombetar ishte djali i Abdyl Frasherit, ideologut te Lidhjes se Prizrenit dhe nipi i Naim dhe Sami Frasherit, ne shtepine e te cileve ishte rritur ne Stamboll. Femijeria, si dhe gjithe jeta e Mid'hatit, kaloi neper po ato veshtiresi dhe vuajtje qe kaloi edhe ndertimi i Rilindjes Kombetare dhe me pas i shtetit shqiptar. Mid'hat Frasheri lindi ne Janine me 25 Mars 1880. Abdyl Frasheri ishte vendosur aty pak vite me pare, si nje nepunes i Perandorise dhe kishte sjelle me vete gjithe familjen. Por, djali i vogel, nuk pati mundesi ta njihte te jatin, qe ne momentet e para te ndergjegjesimit te tij. Ne ato kohe, i jati ishte ne krye te Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit dhe se bashku me Mehmet Ali Pashe Vrionin, Iljaz Pashe Dibren dhe Sulejman Vokshin, po perpiqeshin te kundershtonin vendimin e Kongresit te Berlinit dhe te ruanin paprekshmerine territoriale te Shqiperise. Mid'hati nuk pati mundesi ta shihte te jatin as me vone. Pas deshtimit te Lidhjes se Prizrenit, Abdyl Frasheri, u arrestua dhe u denua po ne Prizren, nderkohe qe familja u transferua ne Stamboll. Ende femije, Mid'hat Frasheri, u rrit ne familjen e xhaxhait, Naim Frasherit, poetit kombetar dhe idhullit te te gjithe te rinjve nacionaliste shqiptare. Me pas, ai ka pershkruar ne detaje femijerine e tij prane te ungjit dhe ambjentin ku po ngjizej ideja e nje Shqiperie te pavarur. Fatmiresisht, Mid'hat Frasheri, ka lene shume shenime, libra, kujtime dhe pjese letrare, te cilat hedhin drite mbi angazhimin e tij ne rradhet nacionaliste. Ishte ende adoleshent, kur filloi leterkembimin me disa nga moshataret e tij, qe militonin ne vende te tjera te Perandorise, por edhe me gjere. Me i rendesishmi nder ta ishte Ibrahim Temja, nje djale, qe me pas do te zinte nje rol te vecante ne zhvillimet pro pavaresise. Mid'hati ishte shume i ri kur i vdiq i jati, patrioti i madh Abdyl Frasheri, dhe nuk kishte mbushur ende 20 vjec, kur vdiq babai i tij shpirteror, Naim Frasheri. Ne kete kohe, ai kishte konsoliduar nje profil te qarte politik dhe kishte hyre ne lidhje me shume personazhe, qe me pas do te luanin nje rol te vecante, perfshi Ismail Qemalin dhe Faik Konicen. Por, angazhimi konkret i tij ne levizjen kombetare filloi me 1908, kur ai u be nje nder ideatoret dhe, me pas, nder drejtuesit e Kongresit te Manastirit, kongresit qe hodhi bazat e alfabetit te gjuhes shqipe dhe qe mori vendimin per hapjen e shkolles Normale ne Elbasan. Qe nga kjo kohe, deri me 1911, ai nuk pushoi se luajturi nje rol konkret ne zhvillimet politike ne Turqi dhe ne kanalizimin e tyre ne favor te ceshtjes shqiptare. Angazhimet e tij krijuan shume probleme ne familjen Frasheri dhe ne ate kohe, mund te thuhet se Mid'hat Frasheri nuk kishte me asnje pasuri menjane.

*Drejt pavaresise shqiptare*

Ai ishte 32 vjecar, kur vendosi te largohet nga Stambolli dhe te udhetoje ne brendesi te vendlindjes se tij. Ne te vertete, ky udhetim i gjate, u be edhe fati i tij i madh. Uran Butka, i vetmi studiues qe ka shkruajtur nje biografi te detajuar te Mid'hat Frasherit, ka dhene shume detaje te ketij udhetimi. Njeriu, qe pak muaj me vone do te firmoste aktin e pavaresise se Shqiperise, udhetoi nga Kosova ne Shkup dhe prej ketej ne Elbasan, ne prag te luftes ballkanike. Ai ishte ne Elbasan, kur lufta filloi me furi dhe po ketu, miku i Aqif Pashe Elbasanit, ra ne kontakt me grupin e patrioteve, qe po pergatiste pavaresine. Elbasani ishte qyteti i pare, qe zgjodhi tre delegate per Kuvendin e Pavaresise dhe nje nder ta ishte edhe Mid'hat Frasheri. Vite me vone, ai ka pershkruar udhetimin e tij drejt qytetit te Vlores, qe pas kontakteve te vazhdueshme, ishte percaktuar si qyteti ku do te mblidhej Kuvendi i Pavaresise. Delegatet e Elbasanit udhetuan ne drejtim te Fierit, kur ne Ardenice ndeshen nje karvan te dyte me te njejtin destinacion. Te hipur ne nje kale te vogel, te bardhe, Mid'hati dalloi Ismail Qemalin, njeriu qe dy dite me vone do te behej Kryeministri i pare i Shqiperise se Pavarur. Duke u endur neper balturinat e Myzeqese, karvani i atyre pak njerezve, qe donin te benin Shqiperine, mberriti ne Mifol. Eqrem Vlora, nje nder te paktet deshmitare, qe ka pershkruar ate kohe, tregon se si qyteti ishte dehur nga entuziazmi dhe se si Kuvendi i krahinave shqiptare deklaroi menjehere pavaresine. Mid'hat Frasheri, 32 vjecar, u be jo vetem firmetar i pavaresise shqiptare, por edhe Minister i Puneve te Pergjithshme ne Qeverine e Ismail Qemalit.

Jeta ne Vlore nuk ishte aspak e lehte. Uran Butka shkruan se Ministri flinte fillimisht ne nje dhome te familjes Vlora, per t'u zhvendosur me pas ne shtepine e Sharrave. Vendosi aty nje tavoline dhe filloi te ngrinte nje strukture, qe nuk do te funksiononte kurre. Shqiperia ishte rrethuar e gjitha dhe territori i Qeverise se Vlores perfshinte vetem qytetin dhe disa fshatra rreth tij. Nuk dihet qarte se cilat qene problemet dhe kontradiktat e djalit te ri me Kryeministrin plak, por pak muaj me vone, me 30 mars 1913, Mid'hat Frasheri dha doreheqjen. Teksti eshte fare i thate dhe motivohet vetem me pamundesine per te kryer si duhet detyren e caktuar. Qe nga kjo kohe, aktiviteti i Mid'hat Frasherit ne Shqiperi eshte i reduktuar. Ne fillim u vendos ne Durres, ku priti me entuziazem Princ Vidin dhe u vu ne sherbim te tij, duke ndihmuar ne Ministrine e Jashtme. Pas fillimit te levizjes esadiste dhe ikjes se Princ Vidit, edhe ai vete u largua nga Shqiperia. Qe nga viti 1914 e deri me 1918 u end neper Ballkan. Me 1916 mberriti ne Bukuresht, ku krejt papritur, u arrestua dhe me pas u internua ne Moldavi. Ne kete qytet rastesisht takoi mikun e tij te vjeter, Ibrahim Temon. Nuk ka te dhena te qarta per levizjet e tij deri me 1918, kur u shfaq ne Lozane, ne konferencen qe po vendoste krijimin e Jugosllavise. Kesaj konference ai i dergoi nje promemorie mbi te ardhmen e Ballkanit, e cila, e botuar 81 vjet me pas, ngjan si nje dokument i ndonje prej institucioneve me te rendesishme te studimeve nderkombetare. Ne te, ai ka bere deklaraten, e cila do te merrte vlere te pashembullt ne fund te shekullit: Pa zgjidhjen e problemit shqiptar, nuk do te kete as Jugosllavi te re dhe as nje zgjidhje perfundimtare te kufijve ne Ballkan.

Me 1920, me qendrim ne Paris, ai pershendet Kongresin e Lushnjes, Qeverine e Tiranes dhe niset per llogari te saj ne SHBA. Mid'hat Frasheri vendos fillimisht kontakte me komunitetin shqiptar ne Amerike dhe me pas udheton ne Paris, si Kryetar i Delegacionit te Qeverise se Tiranes ne Konferencen e Paqes. Per me shume se nje vit, ai zhvilloi nje aktivitet te ethshem diplomatik, per t'i kursyer Shqiperise, humbjen e dy krahinave te rendesishme, asaj te Korces dhe te Gjirokastres. Duket se kete pune e kreu ne menyre te mrekullueshme, perderisa, pas kthimit ne Shqiperi me 1922, u caktua nga Qeveria e Tiranes si Minister Fuqiplote i saj ne Athine. Ne ato pak muaj qendrimi, ai refuzoi te merrte persiper drejtimin e Qeverise pas doreheqjes se Kryeministrit, Iliaz Vrioni.

Mid'hat Frasheri u vendos ne Athine me 9 janar 1923. Qe nga kjo dite e deri me 16 dhjetor 1925, kur i paraqiti Presidentit Ahmet Zogu doreheqjen e tij, Mid'hat Frasheri ka kryer nje nga veprimtarite e tij, me te rendesishme politike. Jo vetem ne vendosjen per here te pare te marredhenieve diplomatike me Athinen, jo vetem ne njohjen e kufijve te Shqiperise nga Greqia, por mbi te gjitha, ne ndalimin e perzenies se popullsise myslymane shqiptare nga ky vend dhe vendosjen e saj ne Turqi. Aktiviteti i Frasherit ne kete drejtim eshte i detajuar dhe ai mund te meritoje nje shkrim me vete. Ai ia arriti te ndaloje nje genocid te hapur, duke shfrytezuar jo vetem presionin tek qeveria greke, por edhe tek Lidhja e Kombeve dhe institucione te tjera nderkombetare me ndikim. Ky akt do te mbetej deri ne fund te jetes se tij nje nder angazhimet, per te cilat ai ishte gjithmone krenar.

*Libraria dhe Balli Kombetar*

Me 1925, Mid'hat Frasheri i'u rikthye edhe njehere pasionit te pare te tij, librave dhe studimeve. Qe nga viti 1897, ai kishte filluar ngritjen e nje biblioteke personale, e cila me 1925 numeronte me shume se 40 mije volume. Kishte shkruajtur shume libra dhe kishte bere disa perkthime dhe studime albanologjike. I trishtuar dhe i zhgenjyer nga zhvillimet politike ne vend, vendosi te terhiqet ne jeten e tij private. Me 1926 ndertoi ne Tirane, ne ate qe me pas, mori emrin Rruga Mbreterore (me 1945, rruga e Barrikadave), nje librari te thjeshte dhe e shnderroi ate nw qendren intelektuale te Tiranes. Deshmite e kohes shenojne se libraria e tij u be jo vetem institucioni kulturor me i rendesishem ne Tirane, por edhe vendi ku mblidhej ne menyre permanente rinia e kulturuar e kryeqytetit. Miti i Mid'hat Frasherit, veshur cdo dite me frak te zi dhe papijon, ka munduar per shume vite kujtimet e asaj kohe. Ahmet Zogu tentoi disa here ta joshte per t'u perfshire ne jeten politike, por ai refuzonte me delikatese. Librarine e quajti "Lumo Skendo", per nder te nje vellait te tij, qe vuante nga semundja mendore.

Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, Mid'hat Frasheri, nuk i pushoi perpjekjet e tij per te ngritur ne Tirane nje Institut Albanologjik. Me 1929, ne moshen 49 vjecare dhe i bindur se tashme nuk do te martohej me, ai shkroi testamentin e tij. Nje testament ne te cilin, gjithe fondin e tij te librave dhe gjithe pasurine qe kishte, perfshire dhe mobiljet e shtepise, i vinte ne dispozicion te ngritjes se ketij instituti. Testamenti i tij, pas largimit nga Shqiperia, nuk u ekzekutua kurre, por librat e tij, u bene sidoqofte pjese e fondit te Bibliotekes Kombetare. Pas kerkimeve te Uran Butkes ne vitet 90-te rezultonte se 40 mije volume te kesaj biblioteke jane nga fondi i Mid'hat Frasherit dhe mbajne vulen e tij.

Duket se Mid'hat Frasheri kishte vendosur te mos angazhohej me ne politike, por nuk ndodhi keshtu. Me 1939, pas pushtimit te Shqiperise nga Italia, ne moshe te shkuar ai rifilloi edhe njehere aktivitetin politik. Aktivitet, fillesat e te cilit datonin ne fund te shekullit te XIX-te. Historia e mepasme e tij, megjithese e deformuar ne vitet e Komunizmit, eshte e njohur. Aq me teper qe, ajo ka marre me pas vendin e saj real. Ne vitin 1941, ai u be themelues dhe ideator i organizates se "Ballit Kombetar" dhe me 1942, publikoi programin e saj, "Dekalogun" e famshem.

Ithtar i Shqiperise etnike dhe partizan i demokracive perendimore, Mid'hat Frasheri tentoi ngritjen e nje organizate nacionaliste dhe demokratike. Por, kushtet e veshtira te vendit, lufta qe i bene komunistet dhe pavendosmeria e nje pjese te anetareve te partise se tij, sollen deshtimin politik te saj. Ne shtator 1943, atij i deshtoi mundesia me e mire per te hedhur themelet e nje Shqiperi demokratike. Marreveshhja e Mukjes, e nenshkruar fillimisht nga komunistet, u hodh poshte nga Enver Hoxha pas insistimit Jugosllav. Ne kujtimet e tij, Petro Marko jep nje detaj shume te thjeshte, por domethenes te filozofise se Frasherit. Gjate nje takimi per pajtimin e tij me komunistet, ai vuri nje kusht te thjeshte: "Shko pyeti shoket e tu, jane per bashkimin me Kosoven apo jo? Nese jane dakort, ne bashkohemi me ta, ne te kundert, nuk ka me rendesi". Petro Marko nuk u kthye me.

Deshtimi i Mukjes i shoi shanset e Ballit per te fituar me shume. Pas fillimit te luftes civile forcat e tij humben dhe ne nentor 1944 drejtuesit e tij, me ne krye Mid'hat Frasherin, u larguan nga Shqiperia.

*Emigrimi*

Jeta e metejshme e Mid'hat Frasherit nuk numeron shume vjet. Ai u vendos fillimisht ne Itali, ne kampin e Barletes, dhe prej ketej, duke levizur nga nje vend ne tjetrin, u perpoq te ndikonte tek aleatet perendimore per te financuar nje zbarkim kunder komunisteve ne Shqiperi. Punoi mjaft per ngritjen e Komitetit, qe u quajt "Shqiperia e Lire" dhe gjate nje vizite ne Nju Jork, vdiq atje. Ishte data 3 tetor 1949 dhe Mid'hat Frasheri kishte disa muaj qe kishte mbushur 69 vjec. Vdekja u shkaktua nga infarkti dhe brenda pak oresh u transmetua ne te gjithe boten. Varrimi u be gjashte dite me vone ne Nju Jork, nen tingujt e muzikes se Beethovenit dhe vajit te bashkeatdhetareve. Atyre qe e kishin ndjekur ne arratine politike dhe qe do ta nderonin cdo pervjetor ne varrezat e Long Island, ku prehet ende. Nen nje pllake te thjeshte bronxi, mbishkrimi i vetem i se ciles eshte: "Mid'hat Abdyl Frasheri, 1880-1949". 


Korrieri
08/02/2004

----------


## dodoni

*Në Institutin Albanologjik u mbajt akademi përkujtimore kushtuar 55-vjetorit të vdekjes së Mithad Frashërit
*
Prishtinë, 18 tetor - Në Institutin Albanologjik në Prishtinë dje u mbajt një akademi përkujtimore kushtuar 55-vjetorit të vdekjes së Mithat Frashërit. Këtë akademi përkujtimore e organizoi Balli Kombëtar, themelues i të cilit ishte ky veprimtar i shquar i kombit. 
"Mithat Frashëri tërë jetën ia kushtoi prosperitetit, lirisë dhe demokracisë së kombit të vet", tha me këtë rast, Uran Butka njëri ndër njohësit më të mirë të veprimtarisë së Mithat Frashërit, duke folur për përmasat evropiane të veprimtarisë së tij. Butka theksoi se Mithat Frashëri ngjarjen e Lidhjes sët Prizrenit e quajti si një risi në jetën shqiptare, lindje dhe nisje e një ekzistence të re kombëtare dhe mundësi e një shpëtimi. Ky kolos i kombit, tha ai, si protagonist i shpalljes së pavarësisë dhe ministër i disa qeverive të periudhës së pavarësisë, Mithat Frashëri u përpoq për themelimin e një shteti shqiptar sipas principeve perëndimore.
Në këtë akademi përkujtimore u bë edhe promovimi i librit "Gjeniu i kombit", të autorit Uran Butka, në të cilën paraqitet figura e ndritur e Mithat Frashërit.

----------


## Llapi

*Midhat Frashëri i ynë** 

Prof. Abas ERMENJI 


Kush e mendonte dy muaj më parë, se sot do të mblidheshim për të kujtuar Midhat Frashërin e vdekur! Jo atëhere, por s'na vjen t'a besojm as tani; na duket sikur s'ësht e vërtetë, sikur Plaku i ynë ndodhet akoma pranë nesh, rreth nesh, na shikon me butësi, na flet, na jep këshilla. Fytyrë e ëmbël flokë-bardhë s'don të na hiqet asnjë çast nga mendja, dhe duket sikur na tingëllon vazhdimisht në shpirt ajo fjali e tij aqë e thjeshtë, siç janë mendimet e mëdha, "DUHET TE JEMI SHËRBËTORËT E SHQIPËRISË". 

 Midhat Frashëri ; që ndodhej gjithnjë me ne, në çetë, në mal, në këmbë ose hipur në mushkë, por gjithmonë pranë Flamurit ; Midhat Frashëri që s'tronditej kurrë, që ish gjithmonë ai, që s'nxehej e s'ftohej as kur fuqitë t'ona ecnin ne fitore, as kur armiku na ndiqte me zjarr e vdekje, as kur tërhiqeshim nëpër shira e baltra, as kur muarëm udhët e arratisë. Gjithnjë me ne në dërrasat e ashpëra të kampevet, gjithnjë me ne kur duhej rrojtur vetëm me bukë e ujë. S'e dëgjoi njeri t'ankohej, të thoshte "u-lodha" ose "s'jam mirë". Ai ish i vetëdijshëm për misjonin e tij, ai e kuptonte se ç'fuqi na jepte, se ç'besim na frymëzonte qënia e tij pranë nesh. 

Trashëgimtar i denjë i brezit të Rilindjes, atij i binte barra të përsillte në zemrat e reja frymën e Naimit, t'Abdylit e të Vaso Pashës. Ai ish burri që lithte traditën kryengritse të shekullit që shkoi me luftën e ashpër që bëhet sot për liri. Ai mbyllte perden e kohës së perënduar dhe hapte faqen e historisë s'onë të re. 

Si i tillë, e ndjente edhe Ai vetë se ç'fuqi ushtronte pranë nesh. Nëpër'të, nëpër syt' e tij të shkëndijshëm, nëpër atë "krip q'i kish ra bora" na fliste një shekull histori, na çfaqej shëmbulli i dy brezave heronjsh dhe bëheshim tri herë më të fortë. 

Midhat Frashëri ish plak i këndshëm e i dashur, fjalë e tij ish gjithmonë e kripur me humor të hollë, që tregonte kthjellëtinë e një shpirti delikat, e një mendjes së gjerë që i merr me buzeqeshje kotësitë e njerëzvet. Por nganjëhere, papritur, humori shuhej nga buzët e tij, vijat e fytyrës thelloheshin si rrudhat e një shkëmbi madhështor, sytë i lëshonin tjetër dritë, dhe Plaku ynë merrte një hije patriarku ; kjo ngjante n'ato raste ku duhej të tregoheshim Shërbëtorë të Shqipërisë. Punët e njerëzve, Midhat Frashëri i merrte përgjithësisht me një tallje të lehtë filozofi, vetëm një ish pasjoni i tij, atje ku s'kish vënd tallja, atje ku lëshohej me misticizmë : - Shërbimi ndaj Shqipërisë. 

Lindur bashkë me Lidhjen e Prizrendit, n'atë kohë kur lindnin shpresat për një mëmëdhe të lirë, dhe rritur me frymën e nxehtë të Ringjalljes Kombëtare, ish e shpjeguarëshme që Midhat Frashëri të bëhej fanatik i një feje, i fesë "Shqipëri". Dhe këtij kulti i a kushtoi të tërë punën, të tërë jetën e tij, për një gjysëm shekulli. 

Veprimtaria e këtij fanatiku Shqiptar shtrihet në të gjitha drejtimet e jetës kombëtare. Që kur ish fare i ri, i përkëdhelur nga shembulli i t'ungjërvet Naim e Sami, nga shembulli i Vaso Pashës, i Jani Vretos e të tjerë burrash pende e mendimi që përpiqeshin, jashtë Atdheut, të punonin gjuhën, të mëkëmbnin idenë kombëtare, t'i tregonin Shqiptarit historinë e tij, detyrat e tij, Midhat Frashëri i u-kushtua mjeshtërisë së shkrimit. Bën pjesë në Shoqërinë e Stambollit, nxjerr Kalendarin Kombiar, drejton në Selanik e Sofie, bashkë me patriotin e çquar Kristo Luarasi, gazetën "Liria", të përkohëshmen "Dituria", boton aty-këtu shkrime me karakter letrar ose shoqëror, si "Hi e Shpuzë", "Plagët t'ona", merr pjesë më 1908 në Kongresin e Manastirit, ku u-bisedua për të funtmen herë abeceja Shqipe. 

Midhat Frashërin e intereson çdo gjë që lidhet me jetën Shqiptare, me gjuhën, me historinë, me nevojat e vendit, me çështjet e Shqipërisë. Prandaj edhe shkrimet e tij janë të shumë-llojshme : aty kallzon prralla me një kuptim moral ose patriotik, këtu shënon ngjarje historie ; atje jep këshilla se si të duam atdhenë, se si të duam njëri-tjetrin, se si të bëhemi t'urtë e punëtorë. Të gjitha këto shkrime janë derdhur me një thjeshtësi të këndëshme, si biseda rreth vatrës. Lufta me pendë, ish pregatitja e luftës me armë. Më parë duhej zgjuar populli, duhej shkundur nga letargjija e qindra vjetëve, duhej të njihte vehten nëpërmjet të gjuhës e të historisë së tij, për të qënë i zoti pastaj t'i përvishej luftës s'organizuar për liri e pamvarësi. Këtë nevojë të ngutëshme e kishin kuptuar mirë flamurtarët e Rilindjes. E marrim me mënt se ç'peshë rëndonte mbi zemrat e atyre burrave, kur shikonin një popull të humbur në terr e që s'njeh dot vet-vehten, kur shihnin gjuhën Shqipe pa një abece të sajnë, Shqipja, gjuhë e Orakujve të hershëm, gjuha me të cilën kumandoi Teuta detin dhe Gjergj Kastrioti hodhi ushtarët në sulm. 

Dëshpërimin e atyre zëmrave e kuptojmë nga psherëtima vigane e Vaso Pashës: 

"Mori, Shqypni, e mjera Shqypni, 
Kush të ka qitun me krye në hi." 

N'atë shkollë, n'at'afsh të zjarrtë dashurie për Atdhe, u-mbrujt e u poq shpirti i Midhat Frashërit. Këtu kuptohet fanatizmi i tij për gjuhën për kombin, për historinë, për kufitë, për çdo gjë që prek Shqipërinë. 
Por Lumo Skëndua s'kufizohet vetëm në shkrime e këshilla; ai hidhet në vepërim, përzjehet në përleshjet e kryengritjevet, shtyn popullin në luftë për mprojtjen e kufivet, është atje ku ngrihet Flamuri, merr pjesë më 1912 në Qeverinë e Vlorës, merr pjesë në kohë të Wied-it, në Qeverinë e Durrësit. 

Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, përpiqet bashkë me patriotë të tjerë të kthjellojë mendimet e errëta që disa qarqe të jashtëme kishin rreth Shqipërisë. Në mbarim të luftës shkon në kuvendin e Paqes, në Paris, si antar i përfaqësisë Shqiptare, ku mundohet të mprojë, me energji fanatiku dhe hollësi diplomati, kufitë e 1913-ës. Për të hedhur pakë dritë në botën e jashtëme mbi të drejtat e Shqipërisë, shkruan e boton në frëngjisht "L'affaire de l'Epire", "Les albanais chez eux, et à l'étranger", "Albanais et Slaves". 

Nëpër konferenca ndërkombëtare mundohet, me shkathtësinë e një diplomati të regjur, të kthejë gjykimet e qarqevet të jashtëme në të mirë të vendit të tij. Shërben si Ministër i Shqipërisë në Paris, më vonë n'Athinë, gjer më 1925. Pastaj hiqet nga dega e dipllomacisë dhe i kushtohet tërësisht misionit t'apostullit. 

Zakonin që kish marrë në të ri, që të këshillojë Shqiptarët të duanë vendin e tyre, të bëhen punëtorë të mirë e t'urtë, të ruajnë me dhëmbshuri trashëgimin kombëtar, Midhat Frasheri e mbajti për tërë jetën. Libraria e tij në Tiranë ish një shkollë Shqipëtarie, një vënd ku bisedoheshin pothuajse vetëm çështje që kanë të bëjnë me vendin t'onë, me punët t'ona, me jetën t'onë kombëtare. Nxënës, mësues, shkollarë të çdo dege, njerës të mësuar e të pamësuar hynin e dilnin në librarinë e tij, si në shtëpi të tyre. Gjithsecilit kish diçka për t'i thënë. Njerit i jepte një këshillë, tjetrit i tregonte diç nga ato që kish parë e dëgjuar, ndokuj i kallzonte sesi dëftehen të çkathët Shqiptarët jashtë Atdheut. Pastaj binte biseda mbi Kosovën... Aty rëmohoj plaga më e madhe e tij; dhe Midhat Frashëri fliste e fliste me orë të tëra mbi Kosovë e Kosovarë, i tregonte ngjarjet e asaj ane një nga një, që nga Lidhja e Prizrendit. "Shqipërija Ethnike", thosh me mallëngjim, "duhet të punojmë për të bërë Shqipërinë Ethnike", dhe shpesh herë sytë e thellë të Plakut mbusheshin me lot. 

Rrebeshi i Prillit të 1939-ës i shkundi edhe një herë nervat e tij dhe i dha forcë të riu. E kuptoi se po hapej një periudhë e re për historinë e Shqipërisë dhe, pa përtuar këmbën, i pëlqeu t'a hedhë ai çapin e parë, me hovin e një djaloshi. Afron patriotët e vjetër, afron të rinjt e ndezur, afron arsimtarët, u thotë të shtrëngohen për një luftë të gjatë. Dhe kështu lindi Balli Kombëtar. 

Vimë tani në pikën-kulm të jetës së Midhat Frashërit, n'atë vijë-mendimi të tij që del përmbi të tjerat: Midhat Frashëri i kupton kohët e reja dhe, në vënd që të mbetej i ngrirë në të kaluarën, ashtu si ngjan përgjithësisht ndër pleqtë, ai mori përsipër barrën vigane t'a kapërzejë kombin prej një faze historike në tjetrën. Ai i kuptoi arsyet e mëdha të luftavet të sotëshme, e ndjeu çastin historik ku jetojmë dhe, për të qënë në pajtim me kohën, u dolli përpara nevojavet të reja të Shqiptarëvet me Dekalogun e Ballit Kombëtar. 

Me të vërtetë, lufta që bëjnë sot popujt për liri politike, për një ndarje më të drejtë të pasurivet dhe të frytit të punës, është pjella e qytetërimit të kohës, është shtytja e shkencës dhe e maqinës, që i këputi lidhjet e vjetra ndërmjet njerëzvet, që i theu trajtat shoqërore të dikurshme, dhe ngjalli nevojat për një ekuilibër të ri. 

Në një kohë kur rrëmbesa e historisë i heq popujt përpara, të duash të qëndrosh i mbërthyer në të kaluarën, është barabar si t'i dalësh valës në ndesh, ose siç kërkon i mbyturi të mbahet nëpër rrënjët e kalbura. 

Midhat Frashëri u-dëftye përmbi paragjykime shoqërore, pikëpamje e mënyrëra të menduari që lidheshin me kohën e të rriturit të tij, u-dëftye nga ata prijsa të palodhur që s'mbeten kurrë në vënd por ecin bashkë me kohën. 

Ndonëse me moshë i përkiste një brezi tjetër, një brezi që luftonte vetëm për pamvarësinë politike të Shqipërisë, me mendime, Midhat Frashëri kapërceu në kohët e reja, dhe u-tregua burrë që di të sundojë dy epoka. Dijti të qëndrojë në ballë të luftës kur duhej, që Shqipëria të delte zonjë më vehte, por dijti më vonë t'iu shënojë edhe udhën e përparimit Shqiptarëvet, kur erdh koha që populli i ynë të dilte nga gjendja shoqërore e Mesjetës dhe të merrte ndjenjë e shëndet të ri. Dijti të na tregojë shtigjet drejt s'arthmes, me Dekallogun e Ballit Kombëtar. Këtu qëndron lartësia e tij. 

E dimë të gjithë se Plakut t'onë i vinte rëndë që t'i thoshnje plak. Përnjëherësh i mvrenjteshin sytë e shkëndijshëm, dhe t'a kish gati pyetjen : - "Cili është plak ?" Me këtë, donte të thosh se ai, qëkurse rrinte me të rinjtë, kish mendimet dhe shpirtin e të rinjvet. 

S'më harrohet ajo mbrëmje e Korrikut të 1948-ës, n'Athinë, kur hëngrëm darkë me 'të, natën e fundit para se të nisej për Turqi. I prekur prej rrethimit t'onë, u-ngrit e foli : - "Çkëputem me mallëngjim prej jush, se e ndjenj vehten i rrethit t'uaj, e ndjenj vehten njëj me ju, djalosh si ju, me shpirt e me mendime", dhe duke folur, i u-mbushën sytë më lot. 

Ashtu ish me të vërtetë. Midhat Frashëri është i brezit t'onë, siç qe edhe i brezit të Rilindjes. Është njeriu i dy epokave; është burri që bashkon shpirtin e Rilindjes Kombëtare me hovin përparimtar të sotshëm. Është ndermjetësi që lith traditën e vjetër Shqiptare me idetë sociale të reja. Luftoi atëhere për çlirimin e Shqipërisë, luftoi tani për çlirimin e popullit Shqiptar. Kur ish afër fitores, komunizmi gjakësor i a preu udhën. U-përpoq t'a thyejë me armë, nuk mundi. Ranë me mijëra Dëshmorë n'atë dyluftim epik. Burrat më të çquar të Shqipërisë dhanë jetën për t'i sjellë vendit liritë demokratike. Rreth Ballit Kombëtar, ndënë urdhërat e Midhat Frashërit, vrapoi lulja e djalërisë. Një pjesë e saj u-korr duke mprojtur traditën e Shqipes. Të tjerët delnin, nëpër ato gjurma gjaku, që vazhdonin punën, vazhdonin luftën. 

Ballanca e fuqisë anoi nga ushtëria e tmerrit, pse ajo përfitonte prej peshës së komunizmit ndërkombtar. Atëhere Midhat Frashëri u-shtërngua të tërhiqet, por jo të thyhet. Mori udhët e mërgimit, me flokë të bardhë, ku u-tregua aqë i fortë e i patundur sa kish qënë edhe me flokë të zes. Të gjithë mërziteshin përveç atij. Të gjithë tronditeshin përveç atij. Nga muret e errëta të kampevet u-mundua, me fjalë e shkrime të ndriçojë botën e jashtëme mbi Shqipërinë, mbi çështjet Shqiptare. 

Si udhëheqës i Ballit Kombëtar, në bashkëpunim me patriotët e grupeve të tjerë formoi tani vonë Komitetin "Shqipëria e Lirë", akti i fundit i jetës së tij. Tek po mundehej të ngrinte zërin e Shqipërisë ndër popujt e botës së lirë, ndërhyn vdekja e i tha "mjaft" - dhe Midhat Frashëri ra madhërisht në mes të betejës ashtu si bjenë shampionët e idevet. Atë, që s'mundi t'a shqepë nga rreshti i luftës as lodhia as pleqëria, e shqepi më në funt vdekja. 
Ky qe Midhat Frashëri i ynë. 

Por, si bëhet që neve na duket sikur është gjallë akoma, sikur ndëgjojmë akoma zërin e tij, dhe e kemi shpirtin gjithnjë të mbushur me fytyrën e ëmbël flokë-bardhë ?! 

Kjo kuptohet po të mendojmë se tek ne, Midhat Frashëri s'kish vetëm vleftën e njeriut, por na sillte me vehte kujtimin e një shekulli histori. Nëpër 'të, nëpër sytë e tij të shkëndijshëm, nëpër atë "krip q'i kish ra bora", na fliste koha që nga Lidhja e Prizrendit, na fliste Ali Pasha i Gucisë, na fliste Hoti e Gruda, na fliste Vaso Pashë Shkodrani, na fliste Naimi, Vretua, De Rada, Fishta, na fliste Kryengritja e Kosovës, na fliste Flamuri i Vlorës, na fliste lufta e djeshme, na fliste lufta e sotëshme. 

Nga fjala, nga shikimi i Midhat Frashërit derdhesh në shpirtrat t'onë i tërë ky varg kujtimesh historike, që na nxehte, na dehte, na mësonte t'a lidhim luftën e sotëshme me të djeshmen. 

Nëpër punën e Midhat Frashërit, kuptonim sesi shpirti i Shqipërisë rrjeth si një vijë e pakëputëshme, prej kohës në kohë, e prej një brezi në tjetrin. 

Midhat Frashëri s'qe vetëm njeriu i Ballit Kombëtar. Ai ish frymëzonjësi i dashurisë kombëtare, ish Flamurtari i Shqiptarëvet, pa dallim partish a prirjesh politike. Kujtimin e Midhat Frashërit duhet t'a ruajnë e t'a nderojnë të gjithë ata shqiptarë që duanë të shohin me të vërtetë një Shqipëri Ethnike, të lirë e të lulëzuar. Duhet nderuar kujtimi i tij, ashtu si nderohen flamujt e betejavet. 

Sepse Ai ish njeriu nëpër të cilin rrithte tek ne vargu i kujtimevet historike, prandaj na ngjan sikur s'ka vdekur : se historia e jonë është e pavdekëshme. 

Siç na duket i gjallë tani, ashtu do të duket i gjallë më çdo kohë; fytyrë e tij do të kalojë nga ne tek bijët t'anë, tek bijt' e bijvet t'anë, tek stërnipat më të largët, dhe do të ndrijë e gëzuar gjithsaherë që Shqiptarët të tregohen "Shërbëtorët e Shqipërisë". 

_Marrë nga gazeta "FLAMURI" Janar 1950_

----------


## Albo

*Të metat tona*

Mithat FRASHËRI, 

Është virtyt që njeriu të shohë dhe të njohë të metat e tij. Kur e shohim fajin, e ndjejmë që lajthitëm, jemi të penduar. Kjo siguri zgjon ndër ne dëshirën dhe vullnetin që të veprojmë, të ndreqim shtrembësinë, të hyjmë në të drejtë.
Ne shqiptarët, ti miku im që këndon këto radhë, dhe unë që po i shkruaj, jemi plot faje, plot të meta.
Kemi karaktere të liq, të trashëguar nga kohët e shkuara, nga stërgjyshë,nga paranikët. Duhet t'i zhdukim ne, të mos i trashëgojmë te djemtë tanë, të mos i bëjmë të na japim mallkim. Ne sot nuk ngarkojmë me nëmë gjyshët tanë: ata nuk qenë të përgjegjshëm, se nuk i shihnin fajet. Po ne i prekim me dorë të ligat tona; prandaj duhet të mos i hedhim mbi kurriz t'atyreve që na pasojnë.
Vendi ynë i coptuar, i gërxhosur, plot shkëmbinj dhe gryka, na ka bërë t'ashper, pak të keq, egoistë, plot kotësi, të pabashkuar, të pashoqëruar. Altruizmi dhe solidariteti i ka munguar këtij populli të mjerë. Jeta e njeriut s'ka pasur ndonjë vlerë, pushka kërcet vetë vetiu, dhe ai që "vdes në një ferrë" nuk quhet fatkeq; ai që shuan jetën e tjetrit, që mbyll një shtëpi, nuk e sheh të turpëruar veten e tij; mburret, hiqet krenar.
Dheu i varfër, malet e shkretë, pjellori e pakët e tokës, e kanë shtyre shumë herë në rrezik që të mbetet pa bukë, të kënaqet me një ushqim mizerabël. Prandaj edhe kujdesi i tij ka qenë të sigurojë sa të mundë me tepër ushqim për veten e tij, të lakmojë gjënë e tjetrit, të përpiqet t'ja grabitë plaçkën, drithin ose kafshën.
Gjeografi i vendit e ka bërë të ketë një kotësi qesharake, një egoizëm të ngurtë, të vërë veten e tij, unin, përpara çdo sendi. Gurrët dhe shkëmbenjtë e kanë bërë lakmitar, grabitës, të vrast një njeri për një hudhër, për një grusht bar, për një pëllëmbë arë.
Po s'ka qenë vetëm varfëri dhe shterpëri e vendit që ka pjellë këto veti; ky dhe ka qenë i begatë dhe pjellor, kur ka dashur që të punojë shqiptari. Se, shqiptari s'ka dashur kurdoherë ta punojë tokën; punën e ka shikuar si një turp, një mëkat, një mallkim, një përbuzje.(Shqiptarit i pëlqen më tepër të vejë me dhën: berrat i ruan qeni dhe ai lot kartrat ose rri shtritur në shullë, i vë synë diellit).
Synimi pesë herë shekullor i Turqisë, një sunim nga më të zezët që kanë njohur historitë e botës, na ka shtuar të metat e vjetra, duke na pakesuar virtytet: Turku na mësoi edhe një herë akoma më përtacë, më të harbuar; me anadollakun, si jeniçer ose bashibuzuk, kemi vajtur të grabitim gjer në Hungari, jemi vrarë në Bagdat dhe në Jemen; më vonë jemi shkruar zaptie për një mexhitkë në muaj, dhe kemi vdekur në Gjirit, na janë zbardhur eshtrat në rërë të Fizanit.
Kjo jetë bashibuzuke dhe kondotiere, një rrojtje ku shisnim jetën tonë për një kacidhe dhe i merrnim shpirtin e tjetrit për më pak akoma, na mësoi që të mos e duam ligjin, që mos e njohim, të mos i bindemi. Na stërviti edhe një herë më tepër që të rrojmë me rrëmbim dhe jo me djersën e ballit tonë.
Kur qeverimi turk zgjuante dhe ushqente arrogancën në zemrat e të fortëve, tërë n'atë kohë ngjallte do vese jo më pak të dëmshme në krahëror të atyre që ishin të dobët, vese që shkrimtari grek s'ka mënuar t'i quajë të meta skllavore, për të rrëfyer se lindin ndër ata njerëz q'i janë poshtëvënë një synimi të keq dhe të padrejtë. Arroganti me të dobtin bëheshin armiq një smirë e fshehtë lindte dhe rritesh në gji të tyre; dy mise të një trupi largoheshin njëri prej tjetrit, mirrnin tendenca të tjera, për të shkatërruar edhe më tepër akoma këtë Shqipëri të mjeruar, duke çelur një gropë.
Me këtë mënyrë shumica e Shqiptarëve duke pasur mendjen në aventura në Misir dhe në Konie, në Rusçuk dhe në More, vendin tonë e lamë fare të shkretë: lumenjtë buçitnë,fushat u mbytën, malet u zhveshën. Edukata që morëm në oxhakët e jeniçerëve na bëri të jemi të këqij dhe të padrejtë kundravëllezërve tanë më të dobët, të humbasim çdo ndjenjë dhe virtyt kombi, të gjendemi si fis i egër, armik dhe i përçarë me njëri-tjetrin, pa asnjë farë bashkimi, indiferent në përparim, të mërguarë prej çdo lumturie materiale, meqënëse të larguar nga bashkimi, pa bashkëpunim dhe pa solidaritet.
Dhe kështu, shekulli i nëntëmbëdhjetë, kjo kohë e dritës, e qytetërimit dhe e zgjimit të ndjenjave kombtare, na gjen, neve shqiptarët, krejt në gjumë, pa njësi, pa bashkim, pa literaturë, sa dhe pa alfabet.
Na u desh një forcim i madh që të zgjohemi prej afionit që na kishte dhënë sunimi i osmanxhikut. E urrejtur qoftë për jetë ajo administratë, e mallkuar qoftë ajo orë që solli këmbën e aziatikut në Shqipëri, që na bëri të rrimë pesë shekuj më pas nga shokët. Pesë shekuj shkuan mbi ne si një hije e zezë, një gur i rëndë mbi mendjen dhe vetëdijen tonë, një kohë errësire që mend e shoi çdo ndjenjë njerëzie, çdo cilësi njeriu të ndershëm.
Në qoftë se kujtojmë këto të këqija, e bëjmë që të bindemi mirë për shëmtimin e tyre, të ndjejmë thellë në zemër fajin tonë, qoftë dhe një faj i pjellë prej konditave fatale të jetës dhe të rrethinave. Duke parë në këtë mënyrë thellësinë e greminës ku kemi jetuar, do të kuptojmë dhe më mirë detyrën që na bie mbi supe që të lëkundemi fare nga influenca e zezë, që të shpëtojmë nga pushtimi i një jete gjysmë barbare.
Synimi i huaj u ka dhënë të meta edhe më të mëdha akoma se nga tonat, popujve të tjerë. Po një vullnet i fortë i ka shkundur, dhe kanë shpëtuar veten e tyre.
Kur e shikon njeriu në sy të metën, mund që edhe ta shpjegojë, se e kupton që influencat historike janë sende fatale. Inati dhe zemerimi nuk hyjnë me punë se dëftojnë karakter të dobët. Ajo që na duhet është durimi, puna e qetë, e palodhur, me vazhdim metodik, pa u rrëmbyer, pa menuar, pa u zvertitur.
Inatin dhe zemërimin mund ta kemi për veten tonë, se vetëm ne do të jemi të përgjegjshëm, vetëm ne do të pësojmë prej dëmit që do të na vijë. Po, kur është fjala për dobin e përgjithshme, kur kemi të bëjmë me interesin e kombit, atëherë na duhet sjellje e matur, prudencë perseverente, që të ecim mengadalë dhe me siguri. Vetëm kështu, duke ecur dhe jo duke rënë me hundë, mund që të bëjmë të zhduken të metat e mbledhura dhe të grumbulluara gjer më sot, të sjellim ato cilësi që e bëjnë njerin e egër një komb të butë, që e bëjnë fisin barbar një popull të qytetëruar, të fitojmë virtytet që bien bashkimin, bashkëpunimin, solidaritetin ndërmjet miseve të një trupi, të njohim ligjin, t'i bindemi vullnetarisht nomit, t'i shtrohemi një farë robërie të ëmbël që na shpëton nga jeta e ashpër.
Vajtimi nuk hyn më punë, se sjell dëshpërimin e fatalizmit. Kundër një të lige, përpara një mynxyre, duhet vepruar, do prurë një reaksion, që të vijë zgjimi pas gjumit, larg dehjes, një zgjim veprimtar, me vullnet të vërtetë, me punë të fortë, motra dhe mëma e shpresës pjellore.
Një veri e bën detin që të buçasë. Një frymë e re e bën një komb të marrë një shpirt të ri. Një të tillë frymë krijonjëse duhet të kemi.

_Botuar më 1924_

----------


## Davius

_Botohet i plotë vullneti i fundit i politikanit dhe shkrimtarit shqiptar_

*Zbulohet testamenti i Midhat Frashërit*

_ Dorina TOPOLLAJ_ 

Midhat bej Frashëri, ishte vetëm 49 vjeç në vitin 1929 kur në testamentin e tij ia la gjithë çfarë kishte Shqipërisë. "Në shëndet trupor të plotë, po bënj këtë testament...", e nis testamentin e tij shkrimtari dhe politikani, që vdiq në vitin 1949 në mënyrë të menjëhershme nga një atak kardiak. Ndërkohë testamenti ishte depozituar që 20 vjet më parë, në 4 mars të vitit 1929 në Gjykatën e Shkallës së Parë të Tiranës. Gazeta "Tirana Observer" ka siguruar testamentin e plotë të Midhat Frashërit, shkruar 78 vjet më parë. "Çë kam pasuri të tundshme ose të patundshme, libra, mobilla, karta, plaçka etj. i lë për krijimin' e një "INSTITUT ALBANOLOGJIE" që të jetë një qëndër e studimevet shqipëtare, të mprojë, të shvillojë, të qendrësojë dhe të udhëheqnjë studimetë që përkasin Shqipërinë dhe Shqipëtarëtë", shkruante pinjolli i Frashërllinjve, duke detajuar çdo dëshirë të tij, në dokumentin që do vlerësohej vetëm pas vdekjes së tij. 

*Testamenti*

Në kohën kur Frashëri e shkroi testamentin, ai e kishte deklaruar largimin nga politika. Ishte marsi i vitit 1929, një kohë kur ai merrej me botimin e revistës "Dituria". Në 12 pika të testamentit ai shpjegon të gjitha dëshirat e tij, të cilat kryesisht lidhen me krijimin e "Insitutit të Albanologjisë". "Që të jetë një qëndër e studimevet shqipëtare, të mprojë, të shvillojë, të qendrësojë dhe të udhëheqnjë studimetë që përkasin Shqipërinë dhe Shqipëtarëtë", shkruan patrioti shqiptar. Në të gjitha pikat e hartuara nga Frashëri, sqarohet krijimi dhe funksionimi i këtij insituti, si dhe menaxhimi i të ardhurave të lëna nga ai. Një nga pikat kryesore të testamentit është edhe biblioteka e tij, e cila sipas të dhënave arrin mbi 40 mijë vëllime. "Dua që nga biblioteka private ime të mos çkëputetë gjë; të gjitha librat të rrinë tok", shprehet patrioti i njohur.

*Amaneti për varrin*

Një ndër pikat më personale të Midhat Frashërit dhe e fundit nga renditja në testamentin e tij, është edhe dëshira për t'u varrosur në një cep të kopshtit të "Institutit e Albanologjisë", të cilin ai donte të krijonte me pasurinë e tij. "Do të donja që varri im të jetë në një cep të kopshtit, më të mëngjërë duke hyrë nga porta e rrugësë; mbi këtë varr dua një copë gur të math dhenjë qiparis. Më duketë sikur do të jem ruajtësi i INSTITUTIT, sikur do të marr edhe unë një pjesë pasjetore në gjëllimin e tij", shkruan Frashëri. Edhe pse ai u detyrua të largohej nga Shqipëria pas vendosjes së regjimit komunist, Frashëri nuk e ndryshoi testamentin e tij që ia kishte lënë Shqipërisë.

----------


## Davius

*Testamenti i Midhat Frashërit*

Unë, Midhat Frashëri, në shëndet trupor të plotë, po bënj këtë testament, duke ushqyerë shpëresën se pas vdekjes' s'ime do të ekzekutohet pikërisht vullneti që dëftenj këtu:

1) Çë kam pasuri të tundshme ose të patundshme, libra, mobilla, karta, plaçka etj. i lë për krijimin' e një "INSTITUT ALBANOLOGJIE" që të jetë një qëndër e studimevet shqipëtare, të mprojë, të shvillojë, të qendrësojë dhe të udhëheqnjë studimetë që përkasin Shqipërinë dhe Shqipëtarëtë.

2) Dua që nga biblioteka private ime të mos çkëputetë gjë; të gjitha librat të rrinë tok.

3) Gjithë sa më kanë mbeturë nga im atë dhe nga ungjërit, dhe që sot formojnë muzenë t'ime familiare, dëshëronj që të ruhenë prapë në formë të një muzeje të vogëlë, brënda në INSTITUT.

4) Në paça të holla, në shtëpi, më no një bankë ose hua për të mbledhurë, duke u bashkuarë me sumën që do mirret nga shitja e Librarisë, dua që të përdorenë të gjitha së bashku.

A) për të bërë spenximet e parë e një godije (shtëpie) e cila të shërbejë si INSTITUT ALBANOLOGJIE, një godi e mjaftë për të nxënë bibliotekënë dhe për zyrratë. Dëshira ime është që kjo shtëpi të jetë mjaft' e gjerë sa për të pasur një ose dy oda ku të mundin të bujtin dhe të rrinë musafirë studimtarët albanologë të huaj që vijnë së jashtmi.
B) Në qoftë se, në vdekjet t'ime, kam mundurë të godit vetë no një shtëpi, INSTITUTI do të installohetë atje. Atëherë të hollat e produktuara, si them më siprë, dotë vihenë në një bankë të sigurtë dhe interesi i tyre, do të përdoretë për qëllimin e INSTITUTIT, sidomos për të shtypurë libra ose për të enkurajuarë botimin e tyre.

5) Librarija ime dëshëronj që të shitet ashtu si është, e tërë bashkë, jo copa copa, dhe, në qoftë e mundurë, të mbanjë emërin që i kam dhënë unë.

6) Libravet të INSTITUTIT t'u vihetë vula ime "Biblioteka Lumo Skëndo 1897" dhe t'u ngjitetë Ex-libris. Vula do të gjendetë në tryezën' t'ime, në shtëpi, e gatijtë, kur se ex-libris është vetëm një skicë bërë prej Hyshref Frashërit.

7) INSTITUTI do të jetë nënë këqyrjen e një Komisioni, bërë prej:
a) Drejtorit të Bibliotekës dhe Muzes' së Shtetit në Tiranë, (Bibliotekë dhe Muze Kombëtare);
b) Kryetarit të Bashkis' së Tiranësë;
c) Një funksionari të Ministris' s'Arsimit
d) Kryetarit të Diktimit Civil;
e) Drejtorit të institutit arsimor shqipëtar më të lartë të Tiranësë.

8) Për të zbatuarë testamentin t'im dhe për të ngrehurit e INSTITUTIT lë si të ngarkkuarë prej meje këta Zotërinj: Niazi Tirana, Sotir Kolea, Dimitri Berati, Mehdi Frashëri dhe Edhem Fuad Frashëri. Zotit Niazi Tirana i ap barrënë që të kujdesetë edhe si një notabl i Kryeqytetitë.

9) Në qoftë se një prej këtyre zotërinjve gjendet absent, për një ose tjatrë shkak, në kohët të vdekjes' s'ime, atëherë do të zërë vëndin e tij, ose të tyre, Athanas Shundi, farmacist në Tiranë dhe Hasan Toptani, biri i Kurad Toptanit; me të mos ndodhurë më tepër se dy, ata që gjendenë janë të ngarkuarë të zgjedhin aqë anëtarë sa mungojnë prej numurit që shënonj unë.

10) Ngarkonj prapë Baban e Teqes' së Frashërit, Kryetarin e Bashkis' së Frashërit dhe më plakun nga anëtarët e Bashkis' së Frashërit, të kenë mirësinë dhe të kujdesenë për mbarimin' e dëshirës' s'ime që shtronj në këtë testament, do në fillesë të punësë, do edhe çdo mot duke kërkuarë që të botohen edhe çdo mot, duke kërkuarë që të botohetë veprimi dhe bilançoja e INSTITUTIT.

11) Ushqenj besimin e plotë se kjo dëshirë ime do të zbatohetë besnikërisht prej pasanikëvet të mij ndë gjithë shekujt që do të vijnë, dhe lutja ime drejtuarë fuqis' së madhe që tani s'e kuptojmë dot, do të jetë të kenë gjithë Shqiptarët idealin e përparimit dhe të naltësimit të Kombit, që Shqiptarizma të bëhetë një dëhsirë dhe një konviktim i thellë, dhe që çdokush të kupëtojë se e mira e Kombit është dhe e mira jonë private, se nderi dhe lavdi i Shqipëtarëvet të gjithë, është edhe nderi dhe lavdi ynë personal.

12) Nuk di se ku do të vendoset INSTITUTI; po, në qoftë se goditetë pakëzë jashtë qytetitë, do të donja që varri im të jetë në një cep të kopshtit, më të mëngjërë duke hyrë nga porta e rrugësë; mbi këtë varr dua një copë gur të math dhenjë qiparis. Më duketë sikur do të jem ruajtësi i INSTITUTIT, sikur do të marr edhe unë një pjesë pasjetore në gjëllimin e tij. 
Me këto dëshira dhe shpëresa po e nënëshkruaj me dorën t'ime këtë testament.

Midhat Frashëri
Lumë Skendo

Këtë testament e kam depozituarë ndë Notarijën' e Gjyqit të Shkallëq' së Parë të Tiranësë, me datë 4 Mars 1929 dhe me numurë 163.

Kopje të këtij testamenti u kam dorëzuarë Zotërinjvet:
Niazi Tirana, Sotir Kolea, Dimitri Berati, Edhem Fuad Frashëri si dhe Babajt të Teqesë së Frashërit.

----------


## Davius

*Historia e jetës së Midhat Frashërit*

*Kush ishte eruditi i panjohur Lumo Skëndo*

*Dorina TOPOLLAJ* 

Portreti i babait të tij, rilindësit Abdyl Frashëri, varej në muret e shkollave në Shqipëri, ndërsa ai, i biri konsiderohej armik i popullit. Historia e Midhat Frashërit, i njohur më tepër me pseudonimin e tij Lumo Skëndo, është një nga paradokset e shumta të shoqërisë shqiptare gjatë regjimit komunist. I detyruar të largohet nga Shqipëria në vitin 1944, si kundërshtar i Partisë Komuniste, Midhat Frashëri vdiq në 3 tetor të vitit 1949 në Nju Jork të Amerikës. Gjatë gjithë periudhës së regjimit komunist, veprimtaria dhe jeta e tij u la në harresë të plotë. Kreu i Kongresit të Manastirit, ministër në qeverinë e Ismail Qemalit, Ministër Fuqiplotë i Republikës së Shqipërisë në vitet '23-'25 në Athinë, e më pas një nga themeluesit e Partisë Nacionaliste, Midhat Frashëri, nuk u bë pjesë e asnjë kurikule shkollore në Shqipëri gjatë regjimit komunist. 

*Kush ishte Midhat Frashëri*

Midhat Frashëri u lind në Janinë, më 25 mars të vitit 1880, dhe vdiq në 3 tetor 1949 në New York, SHBA. Ishte i biri i Abdyl Frashërit dhe nipi i Sami dhe Naim Frashërit. Ai e njohu shumë pak babanë e tij dhe u rrit nën kujdesin e Samiut dhe Naimit. Edukimin akademik e mbaroi në Stamboll. Pas mbarimit të shkollës, deri në vitin 1905, punoi në administratën turke dhe më pas kaloi në Selanik, në administratën shtetërore. Në fund të shekullit të XIX, Mit'hat Frashëri angazhohet edhe në politikën shqiptare. Shumë shpejt ai u bë një nga figurat më të spikatura të politikës shqiptare në mesin e shekullit të XX. Në vitin 1908, ai fillon botimin e gazetës "Liria" në Selanik. Gjatë kësaj periudhe bashkëpunon ngushtë me Kristo Luarasin, i cili drejtonte shtypshkronjën/shtëpinë botuese "Mbrothësia". Ai mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit, i njohur ndryshe edhe me emrin Kongresi i Alfabetit më 14 nëntor-22 nëntor 1908. Mit'hat Bej Frashëri u zgjodh kryetar i Kongresit dhe nënkryetar i Komisionit të hartimit të alfabetit (kryetar i Komisionit ishte At Gjergj Fishta). Në moshën 32-vjeçare largohet përfundimisht nga Stambolli dhe udhëton për në Shqipëri, duke kaluar nga Kosova në Shkup dhe pastaj në Elbasan. 

*Midhat Frashëri politikan*

Në vitin 1912, në Qeverinë e Pavarësisë të krijuar nga Ismail Qemali ai zgjidhet ministër i Botores. Më 30 mars 1913, ai jep dorëheqjen nga detyra. Ai mirëpriti ardhjen e Princ Vidit në Shqipëri dhe ndihmon në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme. Pas largimit të Princ Vidit, Mit'hat Frashëri largohet nga Shqipëria dhe deri në vitin 1918 jeton në disa shtete të Ballkanit. Në vitin 1916 vendoset në Bukuresht, ku arrestohet nga policia dhe internohet në Moldavi. Në vitin 1918, me mbarimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore, lejohet të largohet dhe vendoset në Lozanë, Zvicër. Aty ai i drejtohet me një promemorie konferencës në të cilën po përgatitej krijimi i Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroate-Sllovene. Në promemorie ai deklaron: "Pa zgjidhjen e problemit shqiptar nuk do të ketë as Jugosllavi të re dhe as një zgjidhje përfundimtare të kufijve në Ballkan". Në vitin 1920 ai vendoset në SHBA. Kthehet në Shqipëri në vitin 1922. Në janar 1923 fillon detyrën e ministrit Fuqiplotë të Republikës së Shqipërisë në Athinë. Këtë detyrë e kreu deri në dhjetor 1925. I zhgënjyer nga zhvillimet politike në Shqipëri, ai jep dorëheqjen dhe deklaron largimin e tij nga aktiviteti politik. Në vitin 1939, pas pushtimit të vendit nga Italia fashiste, vendos t'i rikthehet aktivitetit politik. Në vitin 1941, ai është ideologu kryesor dhe një nga themeluesit e Partisë Nacionaliste, e njohur më shumë me emrin Partia e Ballit Kombëtar. Kundërshtar i Partisë Komuniste të Shqipërisë, u detyrua në nëntor 1944 të largohet nga Shqipëria dhe të vendoset në Itali. Gjatë një udhëtimi për në Nju Jork, SHBA, më 3 tetor 1949, ai vdes si pasojë e një ataku kardiak.

*Veprimtaria letrare*

Nisi të merrej me krijimtari letrare që prej vitit 1897 dhe filloi të botonte "Kalendarin Kombiar", të cilin e botoi pa ndërprerje deri në vitin 1928. Më 1901 botoi biografinë e parë kushtuar Naim Frashërit. Në shkrimet publicistike ai përdori pseudonimet Lumo Skëndo dhe Mali Kokojka, ndërsa në botimet e ndryshme përdori pseudonimin Ismail Malosmani. Por Mit'hat Frashëri njihet edhe si një nga njerëzit që kishte një nga biblotekat më të mëdha. Mbas çlirimit të Shqipërisë u vendos sekuestro mbi pasurinë e Mit'hat Bej Frashërit. Një nga objektet e sekuestruara ishte edhe biblioteka personale e tij. Sot rreth 40 000 vëllime të kësaj biblioteke ruhen (dhe janë pjesë) e Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Shqipërisë. Për këtë arsye ministri i Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve i Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Biblioteka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë vendosen që çmimi për bibliofilinë të emërtohet "Bibliofili Lumo Skëndo". Ky çmim do të ndahet çdo vit në Ditën Botërore të Librit, nga Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve dhe Biblioteka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë. Për herë të parë ky çmim u dha më 23 prill 2006.

*Ka thënë Midhat Frashëri*


Cili duhet të jetë ideali ynë? Duhet të 
jetë madhëria dhe nderi i shqiptarit,
njësia dhe bashkimi i kombit, 
lumturia dhe përparimi i përgjithshëm.

(Marrë nga "Plagët tona: Ç'na mungon? 
Ç'duhet të kemi? Botuar në vitin 1916)


Shqiptari prej natyre është kotësidashës, plot vanitet dhe egoizëm. Nuk i pëlqen kurrë të shohë dhe të njohë fajin dhe të metën e tij: i pëlqen kurdoherë të ngarkojë një tjetër.

(Marrë nga "Gazetarëve" 
botuar në vitin 1926)

Shqiptarët, megjithëse në pjesën më të madhe myslimanë, nuk e kanë konsideruar veten kurrë turq. Në të kundërtën, ata kishin një nocion të qartë për individualitetin e tyre dhe një hendek i thellë i pengonte ata të ngatërroheshin me racën e pushtuesve.

_Marrë nga "Rilindja shqiptare" - shkruar në 1919_

*Jeteshkrimi*

Emri: Mid'hat
Mbiemri: Frashëri
Datëlindja: 25 mars 1880
Vendlindja: Janinë
Atësia: Abdyl Frashëri
Arsimimi: 
Akademia e lartë në Stamboll, Turqi
Aktiviteti:
Më 14-22 nëntor të vitit 1908 zgjidhet kryetar i Kongresit të Manastirit, i njohur ndryshe edhe me emrin Kongresi i Alfabetit. Në qeverinë e Ismail Qemalit në vitin 1912 zgjidhet ministër i Punëve Botore. Në vitin 1923 ministër Fuqiplotë i Republikës së Shqipërisë në Athinë. Në vitin 1941 gjatë pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia ai themelon Partinë Balli Kombëtar.

----------


## Albo

*Shërimi i sëmundjevet*

Mithat FRASHERI, 

Jeta do marrë me më teprë seriozitet se nga ç'e pandehim. Janë do sende që nukë munt të zgjidhen veçse në u-këqyrshin dhe në u-studiofshin me të gjithë interesin që meritojnë.
Kështu është puna e gjallnisë sonë, e kohës së sotme dhe e pritmit të kësaj Shqipërije. Faji ynë ka qenë deri tash se nuk kemi dashur dhe nuk kemi ditur të lodhim mendjen, të qendërsojmë vullnetin, të meditojmë se qysh do të kemi një jetë shoqërore, një shvillim politik dhe kombiar, për t'i bërë ballë vështirësive që na sjell jeta kah pikpamja ekonomike dhe njerëzore.
Para vitit 1912 kemi fjetur në gjumë të përtimit dhe të apathisë, duke shkuar me mendjen se studimi i Stambollit do të jetë i përjetshëm ose që një pushtet tjatër - me flamur shqypesh dy krenore, do të vijë dhe do të na nxjerrë nga një baltë për të vënë mandej në një tjatër! Do të tjerë, kthenin sytë nga perëndon dielli, jo për të parë një dritë të re, po një errësirë të bukur!
Mbas 1912 dhe 1913-ës, atëherë kur shpresa dhe dëshira e një pjese të kombit - makar e voglë - ngjante e realizuar, atëherë kur aktiviteti duhesh të dhjetëfishohesh për të fituar kohën e humbur, atëherë kur çdo shqiptar të bëhej njëvigan vullnetesh dhe zemrash, në atë kohë filloi një propagandë e keqe dhe e mortshme, duke thënë se "nuk jemi të zot, s'munt ta qisim në krye!" Edhe kur i vetmi zë që duhesh me dalë prej gojës tonë, duhet të thosh: "vetë dhe për vetëhen!", gjindja e verbuar dhe e arratisur filloi të vikatë si një kalama, që edhe s'ka mësue me fol: "Evropa, Evropa, ajo që na bëri, ajo të na nxjerrë nga balta!". - Sikur donte ta bënte të përgjegjshme Evropën e ngratë për lirinë e pameritueshme dhe të padëshirueshme tonë!
E dimë si dolli fundi i asaj psikologjie së trentë.
Po lufta e Madhe, ku rëmet që ndezi, përgjaku, përmbysi dhe
shkatërroi tokën e tërë, kjo kataklizmë që me kërcëllimin e topavet dhe me flakën e barotit - çeli sytë e të verbërvet dhe veshët e të shurdhëvet, lufta e madhe, themi, me të zezat konsekuenca, na mësoi edhe ne se, rrojtja e Shqipërisë si një shtet indipendent nuk është vetëm një dëshirë idealizmi, një ëndërr poezije, por një nevojë jete, një kusht gjallimi, gjallimi si komb e si rob.
Na mësoi dhe na provoi, se që të mundemi të jetojmë, duhet të kemi një shtet, të kemi Shqipërinë tonë. Edhe provat që na dha janë katundet e shkretuar, gjindja e mbytur prej serbit, prej grekut e prej italianit.
Kështu, viti 1922 - e gjeti tokën tonë të varrueme prej armikut, por e gjeti popullin, them shumicën e gjindjes që mejton, të forcuar në idete patriotike. Janari 1920 me Kongresin e Lushnjës, qershori dhe korriku i atij moti me luftimet kreshnike përindipendencën,forcimet dhe theoritë e bëra për të mos shogruar asnjë thërrmim prej të drejtave tona politike dhe, në fund, bashkimi që rrëfeu populli në ngjarjen që mbylli motin 1921, të tëra këto provojnë se një përparim i madh, i thellë dhe i vërtetë është bërë në mentalitetin tonë, se një evolutë është realizuar në karakter dhe në mënyrë të mejtimit të shqiptarit. 
Po indipendenca, vetëqeverimi, a është një qëllim apo një mjet për njerëzinë? Me tjetër fjalë, duke u realizuar indipendenca politike e një populli, a mbaron dhe merr fund detyra e atij populli, apo kjo detyrë duhet të ndjekë një qëllim matanë indipendencës?
Të kishte pasë qenë qëllimi i njeriut vetëm indipendenca dhe që vetëm kjo indipendencë të kishte formuar fatbardhësinë ideale të robit, atëherë duhesh që Laponët, dhe Esqimezët e Polit, Zulutë dhe Bushmanët e Afrikës të jenë në kulm të idealit, me qenë se janë krejt të lirë, independentë. Për fatin tonë të zi, shpesh herë kemi mejtue edhe ne si Zulutë si Bushmenët, kur kemi qenë kryenaltë prej lirisë që ka ruejt Mirdita, Kthella a Lura, liri dhe independencë pa ligje, pa detyrë, pa përgjegjësi, liri e egrë, me pushkë në dorë, me krye në gur, pa këmishë në trup e me shëllirë drek' e darkë.
Ky qëllim i vërtetë do të arrihetë vetvetiu duke fjetur dhe duke ëndërruarë, apo kërkon punë të fortë dhe vullnet të palodhur? Me tjetër fjalë, duhet të mështetemi për mbarimin e kësaj te fuqia, te krahu, këmba dhe truja jonë, apo të presim shërbim nga tjetërkush?
Janë do fjalë që karakterizojnë një të metë morale. Midis tyre dëgjojmë dhe fjalën "Qeveri". Shumë të ngratë presin, shpresojnë dhe ëndërrojnë se qeveria ka për t'ardhur t'u shtijë kafshatën në gojë. Dhe kjo fjalë magjike përfytyron para syvet të tyre një fuqi të jashtënatyrshme, një pushtet me cilësi të çuditshme pa marrë mundimin të mejtojnë se ajo që e quajn, "qeveri" është formuar prej njerëz, njerëz si gjithë bota, të dalë dhe të zgjedhur prej popullit.
Shërbimi më i math që një komb duhet t'u kërkojë qeveritarëve është gatitja e zbatimi i ligjevet dhe të larë të lirë popullin, iniciativën e njerëzvet për të punuar, folur e vepruar. Trupi i qeveritarëve, në çdo vend nuk mund të merret përveç se me çësthtjet e përgjithshme dhe aq më tepër me Shqipërinë tonë, ku-duke qenë në fillim të jetës politike dhe ndën kqyrjen e një Parlamenti jo aq i urtë në kritikë popullore jo edhe tepër e arësyeshme- qeveria ndrrohet dhe rrëzohet pak si më shpesh nga ç'e do nevoja dhe logjika.
Për popullin, për kombin, për elitën dhe intelektualët shqiptarë, për ata që lozin një rol mbi jetën shoqërore të vendit tonë nga shkaku i prodhimit mendor ose material të tyre, ata them, të mësohenë që të mos e mvarrin shpresën në një trup që e thonë qeveri, po ta kapin vetë punën në dorë duke u kujdesur vetë për nevojën e tyre dhe të shokëvet.
Ata duhet të zgjuajnë te shpirti i kombit besimin në vetëhe të tij, një besim me aktivitet dhe përgjegjësi për vete, për fëmijët, për shokët, për kombin, për shtetin.
Ata që punojnë duhetë që të ç'rrënjosin nga populli apathinë për punët që i përkasin interesit të përgjithshëm, këtë apathi që vjen prej një farë anemije të trurit, të një përtimi të kreut që manifestohetë me një qind e një mënyra të dëmëshme, të rrezikëshme sado që edhe ndonji herë komike.
Një prej këtyre manifestimeve është edhe fjala që bredh gojë prej goje, në shumë demagogë tanë për organizatorë të huaj.
Në qoftë se dikush dëshiron organizatorë të huaj, që të ketë një mësonjës prej të cilit të marrë mënyrat më të mira për punë, që të marrë shëmbëllat më të dobishme për një aktivitet të ri dhe me fryte më të shkëlqyeshme, me një fjalë një mësues prej të cilit të përfitojë dhe të marrë diturinë që mungon, atëherë dëshira është jo vetëm e meritueshme, po fort e nevojëshme, me qenë se qytetërimi dhe përparimi janë gjëra që shpiken fort vështirë dhe duhetë të merren hua atje ku gjinden, të kopjohen prej atyre që e kane marrë më parë se ne.
Po në qoftë se fjala organizator vjen nga shkaku i përtimit, i apathisë dhe i amnemisë mendore, në qoftë se duke lypur organizatorët e huaj, duan të shpëtojnë nga përgjegjësia dhe kujtojnë se në verë nuk do të kemi nevojë që të punojmë e të përpiqemi, po të shtrihemi në livadh, në qoftë se drejtuesin e duam të huaj nga shkaku se nuk na pëlqen të shohim një tonin, një shqiptar në krye të punës (duke kujtuar se ai që është më i naltë se unë, më ka marrë vendin tim!), në qoftë se e duam organizatorin e huaj që të shkojmë dhe të takohemi tek ai duke sharë, kritikuar dhe kallzuar bashkatdhetarin tonë, në qoftë se, me nji fjalë, duam organizatorin të huaj të shtyrë prej asaj të mete që na bën të themi se "s'jemi të zot, që s'bëhemi njerëz, që më mirë një të huaj se një shqiptar", atëherë kjo dëshirë bëhet një ves dhe një krim.
Kur të mos e lypim organizarorin për mësim dhe me vullnetin që të nxemë si të punojmë më mirë e më tepër, nukë shoh ndonjë ndryshim me dëshirën e atyre demagogëve, edhe të Marka Gjonit që donte serbin, ose të Sheh Hamdiut në Shijak që donte Turqinë, ose do miq të djeshëm që psherëtinin për një mandat të huaj! Është një lojë fort e rrezikshme ta gënjesh popullin e ngratë se organizatori i huaj vjen me një fuqi të sipërnatyrës dhe me magjistarë e që me t'ardhur ai, punët vetvetiu do të ndreqen e shkretina do të bëhet parajsë. Popullit i duhet mbushur mendja se shëlbimi dhe përmirësimi është i varur në dorën dhe në vullnetin tonë; gjindja duhet të kuptojë mirë se çdo përparim, çdo fat i mirë a i keq, vjen nga puna jonë dhe as nga kërkush tjatër.
Në zall të Prutit ku rumunët patën fantazinë të më internojnë në kohë të Luftës së Madhe, kisha ngushëllimin e pikëlluar të kem një shok në fatkeqësi, Baba Kamberin e Kiçokut. Qe një njeri si unë - si gjithë bektashitë, pak i fortë, afëro tetëdhjetë vjeç, plot projekte dhe shpresë. Kur bisedonim mbi padijen që errëson vendin tonë, Babaj mu përgjegj: "Ja se si shërohetë padija, biro: duhetë që Qeverija Shqiptare të jetë e reptë dhe me ata që s'dërgojnë djemtë e tyre në shkollë, duhet të bëhetë xhelat!" fjalën e fundit plaku i urtë e nënëvijoste me një gjest shumë elokuent.
Respektojmë mendimin e Baba Kamberit, po na duket se duhenë do mjete më pak të mprehtë. Në këtë pikë, të paktën qeveria duhet të bëjë një ligj për arsimin e detyrueshëm. Por ka njerëz që duan që qeverija të detyrojë çdo njeri për punë, të shtrëngojë dhe të dënojë atë që s'punon; të tjerë njerëz duan që qeverija të rregullojë jetën e çdo dite, të mbrojë, të paguajë, të ndalojë të shtyjë çdo gjë. Ky sistem do të na shpinte te komunisma dhe te bolshevisma, në qoftë se vërtet e aplikojmë.
Po a duhet, që shtatë tetë vetë të qeverisë, ose një njeri i vetëm që formon kreun e saj, a duhet, them, që një komb i tërë ta shikojë vetëhen e tij më të dobët dhe me pak të mënçëm se një njeri të vetëm?
Atëhere ç'e kemi për ta bërë iniciativën, ç'e kemi për ta bërë aktivitetin, ç'e kemi për ta bërë zotësinë, solidaritetin, shkathtësinë, konkurencën, që e shtyn të zhvillohet jetën shoqërore, dhe atë cilësi që e shtyn njerin të shquhetë më tepër se shokët e të kërkojë naltësim dhe madhëni?
* * *
Vijmë tani te detyra jonë që kemi si njeri dhe si qytetar: zhvillimi ekonomik i vendit dhe mirëqenia e popullit tonë.
Gjithë këndonjësit e dinë, besoj se buxheti i Shqipërisë nuk i kapërxen të 20 milion frangat, dhe një vështrim i tepërsipërfaqshëm arrin të na dëftejë se në këtë pikëpamje jemi populli më i vobekët dhe më i ngrat' i dheut. Është vërtet se deri sot, me jetën katundara që kemi, të mangut prej çdo shenje përparimi, me ekonominë që është bërë duke mos prishur asnjë lekë për punët e nevojshëme të shtetit (rrugë, ura, godina zyrtare...), qeverija jonë i ka ekuilibruar të prishurat me të ardhurat, dhe buxheti ka dale pa difiçit. Duhet padyshim të jemi fort të kënaqur. Po kjo sakrificë, kjo rrojtje pa përmirësime, a nuk munt që ta lërë vendin të shkretë e popullin të gratë?
Dita, pra, nuk është e largët kur defiçiti do të bëhet me doemos, kur pagesat duhet që të shtohenë dhe atëherë do të ketë populli të drejtë të ankohet, por edhe më tepër akoma të mejtohet. Vëbekësija e sotme, shkretina që mbretëron sot në tokën tonë janë dy rreziqe të mëdhenj që i kanosen indipendencës sonë dhe i pregatitin një rrezik të tmerrshëm.
Me qenë se revista jonë del në Shkodër dhe se ky qytet është ndera dhe lulja e Shqypnis, le të më jipet pak leja të them se shkodranët e dëgjuar qysh herët për aktivitetin e tyre tregtar dhe ekonomik, në vend që të mbështillen dhe të kqyrin me seriozitet mënyrën dhe mjetin si të shpëtojnë prej krizës ekonomike, kujtojnë se i vetëmi shërbim është për ta bërë Shkodrën kryeqytet të Shqipërisë. Nuk e di gjer në cilën pikë lajthitem, po me duket se kjo dëshirë ka për themel vetëm shpresën që të shtohen qirat" e shtëpijavet, sikurse gjithë fitimi ka për të ardhur nga dy napoleona më tepër që do të marrin pronarët.
A nuk do të qe më mirë që qyteti i madh i Bunës të mejtohesh si do ta rregullojë jetën ekonomike, si do të zbulojë, do të kërkojë dhe do të gjejë burime fitimi dhe pasunije, me industri të vogëla, me investime të venduara rrotull qytetit? A nuk do të qe mirë që Shkodra, Korça, Vlona, Gjinokastra, Berati, dhe Elbasani të bashkojnë fuqinë dhe mendjen e tyre, duke krijuar një odë tregtare serioze për Shqipërinë dhe të mejtohen si të kristalizojnë e të realizojnë mjetet e një zhvillimi ekonomik?
E di se miqtë që kam në Shkodër do të hidhërohen kur t'u them se dëshira e tyre për kryeqytet dhe argumentat që përdoren, më duken tepër pa fuqi. A po kujtohet se çdo krizë ekonomike, çdo vobekësi moskamje kërkon vetëm dekret për kryeqytet, dhe jo gjë tjetër?
Ai, pra që e nxit këtë dëshirë të popullit të Shkodrës, nuk bën tjetër veçse demagogji, kurse mendja dhe logjika e lyp që të rrëfejë rrugën e vërtetë dhe të drejtë, domethënë rrugën e punës pjellore. Po e pres këtë iniciativë, këtë forcim që të rregullojë dhe të kanalizojë fuqitë dhe mendjen.
Apo më mirë të them, po e pres hovin dhe gjallimin që të dëftojë se vërtet shqiptari u zgjua prej gjumit dhe interesohet si komb e si njeri për çdo nevojë shoqërore, ekonomike, industriale, tregtare, fetare, artistike dhe shëndetësie.
A thua se ka gjindje të kujtojë se ende nuk ka ardhur koha?
Jemi të detyruar t'i japim jetës më tepër seriozitet nga ç'e pandeh gjindja.

_Botuar më 1922_

----------


## Albo

*Sa e varfërë është sot Shqipëria*

Mithat FRASHERI, 

Në Kalendar të motit që shkoj, në faqe 75 e posh të, nënë emrë: "Ç'jan' ata që shkojnë zallit", qërtonim mëmëdhetarët tanë, pse s'punojnë e janë përtacë. Shumë njerës që kishin kënduarë atë artikllë, na thonë se ish e padrejtë se edhe Shqipëtarëtë punojnë, të mjerëtë gjithënjë pa prerë.
Vërtet Shqipëtarët e gjorë punojnë! Vërtet heqin njëmijë mundime për të nxjerrë një copë bukë! Oh, kush nuk ka parë shqipëtarin në Shqipëri e ka parëjashtë Shqipërisë, që bredh andej e këtej duke patur shpresë të bëhet një zaptie, a një kollçi e të hajë një copë bukë! Kush nuk e ka parë shqipëtar' e gjorë të dergjetë nëpër qytetet e mbëdhenj duke priturë bukënë? Kush nuk' e di që Shqipëtari vete në Jemen dhe në vende më të largët e shkruhetë zaptie, për të ngrënë bukë?
Këto që themi janë të vërteta dhe tregojnë sa vuan dhe sa punon i varfëri djal' i Shqipërisë për të nxjerë bukë! Kam njohurë një Shqipëtar që të këputte shpirtin; s'kish as ç'të hante, as ç'të vishte. E pyeta a kish gjësend në shtëpi; m'u përgjigj se kish një familje, që vuante urije. - A ke tokë për të punuarë? - i thashë. - Kam disa pendë tokë, po s'ka kush t'i punojë; unë kam dalë në kurbet, tjatrë njeri s'kam në shtëpi, as të holla që të ze ndonjë njeri të punojë!
A e kupëtuatë? I bir' i botësë kish dalë në kurbet për të fituarë të holla, po vete si dhe e shoqeja e djemte s'kishin buke të hanin; arat i linin pa punuarë, se s'kish kush t'i punonte!
Nukë do t'ish vallë më mirë sikur, ay shqipëtar i gjatë sa një hosten, të rrijë në shtëpi, të punojë arënë e të shkojë një jetë të lumturë midis të fëmijësë, se sa të arratiset andej e këtej dhe të mos ketë bukë të hajë?
Një vent, ku dheu nukë punohetë, ku bota s'është lidhur pas dheut, kurrgjë s'munt të vejë mbarë, se çdo njeriu ay dhe ku ka lindurë, do t'i duketë si i huaj. Shumë të mençim kanë thënë që Inglizët venë mbroth se gjindja, në çdo gjë që ka ngjarë, gjithënjë ka ndenjur e lidhurë dhe e pandarë nga dheu. Inglizët, sado që kanë tokë shterpë më të keqe se ne shqipëtarët, e kanë dashur dhenë dhe shtëpinë e tyre, edhe sa herë kan' ardhurë të huaj, inglizët kanë punuarë të mbajnë arën e të jenë zot shtëpie.
Shqipëtarët bëjnë liksht, fare liksht që janë lidhurë pas qeverisë (turke) e që çdo njeri shpreh të gjejë bukë në punë të qeverisë (të hyqymetit)...
Të mejtohemi pakë: a bën mirë një shqipëtar që le penk shtepine, arën a fëmijën dhe vete kërkon memurijet, apo shkruhetë zaptie? Mbase thoni se i gjori shqipëtar vete nga e keqja, se nukë munt të rrojë në shtëpi të tij; është, pra, i shtrënguarë të dalë në kurbet të nxjerë bukënë! Po valle qysh e fitojnë atje këtë të pakë bukë?
Ay i mjerë që le ëmbëlsin' e shtëpisë, që le fëmijen e dashurë të tij, që le vendin e bukurë ku ka shkuarë djalërinë e tij..., lë penk shtëpinë e del për kësmet, vete në një qytet të huaj, gjen një bej e i lutetë t'i gjejë bukë; shkojnë disa muaj, disa vjet pa gjeturë ndonjë vent: në këtë kohë fëmija i ka mbeturë shkretë se vuan urije; ay i gjorë m'anë tjatrë dergjet, krimburë në borxh... Ah, më në funt u-hap fati: miku yne u-shkrua zaptie me gjashtë mexhirka të bardha në muaj! Oh, sa i lumturë! Ja ku u mvesh me roba të zeza; një kordhë i varet m' anë të mëngjërë!
Të gjorit zaptie rroga një herë në tre muaj i del dhe të hollat që merr nuk i arrijnë as për vete as për në shtëpi, pa le që ka dhe një barë hua. Ç'bën, pra, miku ynë, që të nxjerë pakë të holla? - Del kusar! Vështroni qysh:
Me qenë që rroga nuk i del çdo muaj, miku ynë ka synë të dalë të mbledhë të dhjetat (të dalë tahsildar), kur del për këtë punë, vete nëpër fshatra, ngrënjen' e tij si dhe të kalit e merr me pahir nga fshatarët; shtrëngon njerëzit e varfërë që të paguajnë; i shtrëngon e i rreh gjer sa t'i japin gjë! Kemi parë e kemi dëgjuarë, që shumë tahsildarë japin rryshfet te mylazimi a te jyzbashi, që t'i nxjerrin nëpër fshatrat, se ashtu gjejnë të hanë e të pinë pa të holla e të mbledhin para!
Sa mylazime e jyzbashë, duke dalë disa muaj nër fshatrat, mbledhin një tok të holla për veten e tyre! Edhe vjet në jyzbash në Janinë, emri i të cilit nis me H... në dy muaj e siprë mblodhi 35 lira! Kuptohet mirë qysh vjedhin zaptietë a mylazimët...
E kush nuk e di sa paudhësi punojnë ata që dalin për taksim? Kujt nuk' i kanë rjedhurë ca pika lot nga sytë, kur ka dëgjuarë qysh taksildarët rrjepin shtëpin' e bujkut, rrahin të mjerin fshatar, i marrin edhe kusinë dhe e lënë kërcu! Këto të këqija i bëjnë taksildarët shumë herë për të marrë disa grosh nga fshatari. Mos pandehet se këto ligësi i bën vetëm zaptie-ja; jo, të gjitha sa janë në punë të qeverisë, të gjithë sa janë në bukën e saj, që nga zaptieja e gjer te valiu, gjithë memurët e sulltanit, të tërë vjedhin e bëjnë një mijë turpe. Edhe prapë ndonjë prokopi nukë kanë, se të gjithë të këputin shpirtinë...
Nukë do t'ish vallë më mirë të punojë arën shqipëtari, të shikonjë kopenë a të bëhetë tregëtar e të nxjerë bukënë me djersën' e ballit, sesa të dalë hajdut nënë robët e një zaptieje, të një mylazimi a të një qatibi?
Hahni ka të drejtë kur thotë "Sa të muntnjë shqipëtari të lerë shtëpinë e të përpiqetë të fitonjë bukën në vende të huaj, s'shprehet ndonjë përmirësim" d.m.th. s'munt të vejë përpara vendi kur le shqipëtari plenk shtëpinë dhe aratisetë andej e këtej për të nxjerë bukën.
E thamë më lart dhe e themi prapë: ay që lidhet pas qeverisë, domethënë ay që merr një punë në qeveri, është ay që i bën më të mbëdhatë e të ligavet Shqipërisë. Se, një njeri që ka shkuarë mirë me fshatarët e tij, posa bëhetë zaptie, zë e bëhet armik i fshatarëvet me të cilët gjer dje kish shkuarë vëllazërisht, hiqet i rëndë, bën ç'të dojë se ka krahë hyqymetin (qeverinë), dhe duke munduarë vëllezërit e tij, shikon të fitojë qeverija a vetë ai, pa në djall Shqipëria!
Ata që janë lidhurë pas qeverise na kllasin në grindje dhe ndarje midis tënë; se ay njeri dolli nga Shqipëtarija e u-bë njeri i sulltanit. Duke dashurë të fitojë se rrogë nuk i japin, mundon të dobëtit dhe kështu gjindja thotë "nuk na mundon turku, po na mundon shqipëtari!" Me qenë që të krishterëtët janë shumë herë të dobëtë, zaptijeja e mylazimi e gjejnë më lehtë të bëjnë të këqija te shqiptarët të krishterë dhe kështu hyn grindja dhe mërzitja midis myslimanëve e të krishterëve.
Pra, shqipëtarëtë që hyjnë në punë të qeverisë, punojnë, heqin shumë mundime, rrinë në vende të liq për shëndenë, mezi gjejnë bukë të hanë, rrobat i kanë copë-copë, gjithnjë ndodhen në rrezik e siprë se mos vritenë, se bëhen armiq me gjithë botënë. Me qenë kështu, këndonjësit munt të pyesin: Shqipëtarëtë nukë dinë të punojnë?
Një i diturë n' ekonomi politike, Dety de Trasi, ka thënë:
"'Gjithë fatbardhësi e njerëzvet është në të përdorurit mirë të punës, e gjithë e keqja vjen nga të përdorurit më kot të punësë!"
Kështu, pra, shqipëtarëtë, në vent që të lodhenë tërë kohënë, të shkojnë një jetë të ndyrë e të mos ngijin dot barkun në punëra të qeverisë, do t'ish shumë më mirë të vështronin të fitonin duke punuar bujqësine a tregëtinë në vent që të nxjerin bukën duke bërë të ligë botësë e duke i sjellë dëm kombit dhe vehtes së tyre, do t'ish shume gjë e pëlqyerë ta nxirnin atë bukë me një mënyrë t'urtë, të nderçme e me djersën' e ballit.
Nga të paturit synë në punërat të mbretërisë, na gjen të dobëtë qeverija e na lot si të dojë: se, te themi, që ca fshatra duanë, për shembëll, të qahenë nga pagesat e'rrugës ose tjatrë gjë. Për këtë punë duhetë që të gjithë njerëzija të jenë të bashkuarë... Qeverija, gjithënjë, me ca të qelburë mermurijetë a me ca nishanë të teneqejtë, gjen anën të ndanjë e të bënjë me vehte ca nga të cilëtë bëhenë shushunja dhe pinë gjakn' e gjindjesë...
Një shkronjës Frances duhet të ketë diturë mirë punërat e Shqipërisë, kur thotë: "Shqipëtari sa ësht' i butë e i mirë kur s'ka ndonjë punë në qeverit, aqë bëhetë i keq e i lik kur merr ndonjë memurijet".
Gjer më tani thamë që të qepurit pas qeverisë, të pasurit synë në IDurijet është një fatkeqësi për shqiptarët, po këndonjësi munt të më thotë: "Këto janë të drejta, po qysh të bëjnë shqipëtarëtë për të fituarë të holla ? Me ç'anë të gjejnë pakë para të flamosura?
Pa të shohim vallë, nukë ka ndonj' udhë për të fituarë të holla, veç memurijetit? Nukë munt, vallë, njeriu të nxjerë para pa bërë zaptie, mylazim, kajmekam a mytesarif? Nukë munt, vallë, njeriu të bëhet' i pasurë, pa rrjepur botënë e pa pirë gjakn' e vëllezërët? A nukë munt më mirë njeriu të fitojë të holla me bujqësi, me tregëri, me mjeshtëri (zanat)? Munt të themi që: Shqipëria do të shpëtojë kur nisinë Shqipëtarëtë të merrenë me tregti, me mjeshtëri e me bujqësi, dhe të heqin sa të mundinë dorë nga memurijetet.
Pa më thoni sa merr një zaptie q'i pëlcet koka në djell, në shi, në dëborë e në baltë? Sa merr një kajmekam, sa merr një mytesarif? Rrogat që marrin nuk' u japin as sa për duhan!
Me aqë mundime, të merreshin me tregëri, me bujqësi e me mjeshtëri, do të fitonin më tepërë, do të rronin më të ndershëm, dhe në vent që t'i bënin dëm, do t'i bënin shumë të mira Shqipërisë. Pa na thoni, këndonjës të dashurë, a keni parë ndonjë njeri që të jetë në bukë të mbretit e të jet' i pasurë? Jo, jo! Pa më thoni ai u-bë i pasurë Averofi nga Meçova, Hirsi, Roshildi, Vanderbildi, dhe kaqë të tjerë që kanë fituarë me miliona lira, me memurijete të qelburë që kanë fituarë të hollat, a po me tregëri e duke punuarë me nder?
Bujqësija, domethënë të punuarët dhenë mirë dhe me ment, tregërija dhe mjeshtëria, na kanë për të shpëtuarë; ahere shqipëtarëtë do të bëhenë të pasurë, do të rojnë si njerës, do të duanë shoku-shokun, se tregërija gjithnjë sjell dashurinë. Duke hequr dorë nga qeverija e duke zënë tregërinë, do të ngrihen paudhësitë që punon sot parësija, se ahere në vent që ta ketë synë në vjedhje e në rrëmbim, do ta ketë në tregëri e mjeshtëri. 
Adam Smithi, i madhi themelonjës i ekonomisë politike, ka thënë:
Tregëria dhe mjeshtëria kallën dalëngadalë n'Ingiltere rregullën në punërat dhe qeverin' e mirë; bashkë me këto dhe sigurinë dhe lirin'e gjindjesë, e cila më parë rronte në luftë të paprerë në mes tyre dhe si skllevër nën të fortëtë.
Duke rënë bota pas tregërisë, do të gjejë shpirt vendi ynë se bujku i varfërë, që sot nuk punon me dëshirë, se s'ka ku të shesë drithën q'i tepëron a viçin, a dhentë. Kur të lulëzojë tregërija e të dalë jashtë Shqipërisë plaçka, ahere fshatari e di që do-mos-do shitet plaçka dhe zë e punon me zjarr e dëshirë. Ahere bujku lehtë do të gjejë në Shqipëri maqinën q'i duhetë për të punuarë më mirë dhenë. Ahere do të hyjnë e do të dalin mallrat në të katërt anët e Shqipërisë dhe të hollat do të lëvrijnë nëpër duar, se paraja sa herë të shkojë nga një dorë në tjatrë, aqë më shumë punë bën. Duke shkuarë, të themi, një lirë një mijë herë nga një njeri më një tjatërë, ajo lirë bën punën e zë vendin e një mijë lirave. 
Andaj, pra, bejlerët e Shqipërisë sa të dërgojnë djemt' e tyre të mësojnë në shkolla për të dalë memurë, do t'ish shum' më mirë për veten' e tyre e për mëmëdhenë t'i mësonin për tregëri, bujqësi a mjeshtëri e të vininë të punonin për dritën e për fitimin' e vendit tonë e të tyren.
I madhi Adam Smith, kur kërkon se me ç'anë vjen kamja, gjen se "burimi dhe shkaku i kamjesë është puna"...
Duhet të themi që kamja nuk është me të patur copëra ergjent a flori. Dhe me qenë se floriri a ergjendi (do-me-thënë paratë) na duhenë për të prishurë e për të blerë me to gjëra të nevojshme për të rrojturë mirë, themi se çdo gjë që na bën të shkojmë një jetë të prehurë, është kamje, edhe në mos paçim fare të holla.
Ejani të vemi bashkë te një fshatar, kasolleja është mos më keq, ment rëzohetë, dera ësht' e thyerë; era hyn në çdo anë; brenda kasolleja është e pafshirë, e ndyrë; s'ka asnjë fron për të ndenjurë, asnjë mësallë ku të hanë bukë; shtrati për të flejturë është i fëlliqurë dhe napa copë-copë; robat e fëmijërisë janë të lyera dhe të shqepura. Themi që i zot i kësaj kasolleje është fort i varfërë dhe, që të bëhetë pak i pasurë e të rrojë si njeri, i duhenë të holla.
Unë them se ky njeri bëhet i pasurë edhe pa të holla.
Burri i shtëpisë sa të rrijë përtac, le të marrë spatën, të vejë në pyll të bëjë ca dhoga; me këto dhoga të ndërtojë kasollenë, të bëjë ca frone për të ndenjur dhe një mësallë (sofie) të bardhë; e shoqeja le të shpjerë në lumë të tëra plaçkat e shtëpisë e të fëmijërisë e t'i lajë mirë; çupat le të tjerrin me leshn' e dhenve ca napa, të cilatë t'i shtrojnë a të bëjnë raba; pastaj rreth e rrotull shtëpisë të pastrojnë kopshtin, të qërojnë barërat e egëra, të mbjellin ca lule... Kështu, kur të kthehemi pas ca muajsh, do të gjejmë kasollenë të mirë, era s'ka për të fryrë nga vrimatë, një pastërti duketë më çdo anë, mësalla, fronet, napat dhe çdo gjë janë të pastra, kopshti është zbukuruarë, tufë-tufë lulesh japin erë të mirë q'i gëzojnë shpirtin e i ëmbëlsojnë jetënë njeriut, foshnjat janë të pastra si pëllumba. Si u-bë tani shtëpi e fshatarit, themi q'ësht' i pasurë dhe i gëzuarë.
Për të bërë kështu, fshatarit nuk i duhen as fare të holla: dhogat i bëri në pyll, napat i endi me leshn' e dhenvet, i cili kish kaqë kohë që rrinte me një çip, robat u-lanë në përrua: për t'u bërë i pasurë, arriti të përveshin llërët njerëzit e shtëpisë e të punojnë. Pra Adam Smithi, ka të drejtë kur thotë: Kamja është të punuarët.
Po dëgjoj një nga këndonjësit që thotë: "Janë të vërteta këto fjalë, po ç't'i bësh qeverisë që s'na le të lirë, që s'na bën rrugë, që na rrjep e s'na lë një grosh, dhe veç që s'na bën asnjë të mirë, po na le në duart të hajdutëvet" .
Po dhe faj i këtyrëve te ne është, se në vent që të lidhemi gjithë në një brez e t'ja mbledhim rripat qeverisë, ne bëhemi një me të dhe i ndihim të shtypnjë vendin dhe vëllezërit dhe vehtenë tonë duke shpresuar të marrim ndpnjë copë teneqe a ndonjë memurijet; në vënt që të kërkojmë fitimnë tonë n'udhë të drejtë, arratisemi dhe dëmtojmë vehtenë tonë e gjithë gjindjen...
Shqipërisë, -shpëtimi dhe fatbardhësija i ka për t'i ardhurë duke zënë njerësit tregërinë, mjeshtërinë dhe të heqin dorë nga dashurija që janë te buka me helm e qeverisë. Mbani në ment fjalët e Adam Smitit: "Tregërija dhe mjeshtërija e ndritoi Ingliterënë." 

_Botuar më 1900_

----------


## PLAKU

LUMO SKËNDO, PLOT MBURRJE: “UNË JAM KOSOVAR!”


Shkruan: Ramiz KELMENDI

Jo çdo shkrimtar është i njëjtë në çdo kohë. Ka të dashur e të ledhatuar kohe, në përkujdesje e tutelë të saj, sikundër ka të urrejtur e të anatemuar, në mospërfillje e ndjekje të saj. Një leksikon bukur i madh, nga jo pak të tillë që na mungojnë, do të mund të hartohej vetëm për shkrimtarët që edhe kjo koha jonë e sapokaluar radhiti në listat e veta të zeza, duke i “shkishëruar” letrash, duke i “harruar” veprash, duke i “pushuar” pune, duke i “strehuar” flladesh, duke i “qëruar” herë jete publike, e herë-herë edhe asaj fizike. Duke i “varrosur” për së gjalli ose edhe duke i zhvarrosur për së vdekuri, sikundër bënë me Fishtën, “Kur të varrosën, /edhe gurët kjanë/) Kur të zhvarrosën, /të shkelën e të shanë. /Eshtrat rrugicave, /prapë i gëlltiti dheu/ dhe Ti mbete pa vorr ,/si Skënderbeu!”. (Tringë Dukagjini, Pogradec, 1976).Orveliançe, ndërkaq, edhe në këtë çapitje të kësaj kohe tonë më të re për të rehabilituar ata që aq padrejtësisht e aq panjerëzisht u përjashtuan dhe u flakën nga letërsia, e madje dhe nga jeta, disa, megjithatë, janë më të barabartë në “dekë”, sikur vijon edhe sot të jetë më pak e barabartë në jetë. Në ringjallje. Po të vësh re një çikë më me vëmendje këtë orvatje për ringjalljen, rileximin, rivlerësimin dhe riinterpretimin e atyre penave tona të anatemuara në pesëdhjetë vjetët e fundit të shekullit të kaluar, saora të bie në sy një fenomen që, sado edhe mund të shpjegohet, assesi nuk arsyetohet. Të jetë e mundur, vallë, që tërë ajo listë aq e gjatë shkrimtarësh të ndjekur e të përndjekur, të reduktohet në vetëm tre-katër emra? U kthyen, me plot të drejtë, në vatër, aty ku e kanë vendin dhe rendin, katër (nga) më të mëdhenjtë: Fishta, Faiku, Koliqi dhe Martin Camaj. U rimerituan, me plot të drejtë, edhe Kasëm Trebeshina, edhe Xajë Nura, edhe ndonjë tjetër, të cilëve, dje, iu bënë padrejtësi e mëkate të mëdha.Po të tjerë, nuk paskërka pasur?Jo pak. “Shejzat” e Koliqit, në Romë, madje vetëm deri më 1973, bënë “radhoin” e jo më pak se 55 shkrimtarëve tanë të varrosur në heshtje, “ose të zhvleftësuem mbas parimesh kinse kritike qi nuk mbështeten në vlera letrare e estetike”. Tek e kemi fjalën për njërin syresh, për Lumo Skëndon (Mithat Frashërin), po përmendim këtu vetëm disa nga më të njohurit e kësaj liste, sipas rendit alfabetik: Anton Harapi, Branko Merxhani, Ethem Haxhiademi, Karl Gurakuqi, Krist Maloki, Lame Kodra (Sejfullah Maleshova), Lazër Shantoja, Mati Logoreci, Mehdi Frashëri, Musine Kokalari, Mustafa Merlika-Kruja (Shpend Bardhi), Namik Ressuli, Pashko Bardhi, Simon Shuteriqi, Tajar Zavalani, Vinçenc Prenushi etj.Biografi, më të shumtën – të falsifikuara. Vepra, qëllimisht – të keqinterpretuara. Autorë në zë e emra autoritativë, në letra e në shoqëri, që “mëkat” më të madhin, ideologjik, patën – atdhedashurinë, përgjithësisht, e një pjesë syresh, edhe më shumë se kaq – Kosovën dhe mallin e luftën për ta kthyer në Votër, për ta bërë Shqipërinë etnike.Një biografi që do rishkruar, vërtetësish e me paanshmëri. Një shkrimtar që do rivlerësuar dhe një krijimtari letrare që do rilexuar e riinterpretuar është edhe biografia, shkrimtari dhe krijimtaria letrare që ka firmën famëmadhe dhe ngado që ta shikosh për mburrje: Lumo Skëndo. Alias: Mithat Frashëri…Zyrtarisht, për gati pesëdhjetë vjet diktature, në pamundësi për ta eliminuar krejtësisht nga letrat dhe nga kujtesa, për të mos e zënë ngoje fare, Mithat Frashëri, megjithatë, u shënua deri edhe (apo vetëm) në Fjalorin Enciklopedik Shqiptar, si njësi e veçantë, ndryshe nga shumë të tjerë, që nuk e gëzuan këtë “nder”, të “vlerësohen” që në krye si “një nga përfaqësuesit kryesorë të reaksionit në Shqipëri, intelektual liberal, pseudopatriot e tradhtar”.Pa ia mohuar prejardhjen prej “familjeje aq në zë” të vëllezërve Frashëri, prore duke theksuar se ishte i biri i Abdylit, koha që iku, në vend që t’ia merrte këtë si lehtësi, si preferencë, përkundrazi, edhe kjo e dhënë aq lakmuese, Mithat Frashërit iu destinua si mëkat “akoma më i madh”.E “mëkati” i tij më i madh na paskësh qenë, sipas “enciklopedistëve të kurdisur”, vënia e tij në ballë të “organizatës tradhtare të Ballit Kombëtar”, organizatë kjo që në tërë veprimtarinë e saj, siç provohet dhe nga Dekalogu i shpallur, paskësh synuar një të vetmin ideal: Shqipërinë etnike. Shqipërinë me Kosovën dhe me Çamërinë.Një tjetër “mëkat” i tij, me gjasë, paskësh qenë dashuria e tij aq e thellë dhe interesimi i tij aq i madh për Kosovën. Sepse – qysh më 1919 – botoi deri edhe një libër të tërë për Kosovën, mbase më të parin kësodore ndër shokë, 24 vjet para librit shumë më të njohur “Kosova – djepi i Shqiptarizmit” (1943) të Hamit Kokalarit dhe “Nëna Kosovë” të Samim Visokës. Ishte ky libri “Albanais et Slaves” (“Shqiptarët dhe sllavët”), shkruar dhe botuar frëngjisht në Lozanë.Edhe pse i lindur më 1880, në Janinë, saktësisht më 25 mars 1880, ku bëri, përkrah t’et, Abdyl Frashërit, vetëm tri vjetët e para nga ato 89 sa do të jetojë deri në vdekjen (a vrasjen?) e tij tejet enigmatike, më 1949, në një hotel të Nju-Jorkut, Mithat Frashëri, me ç’pohon edhe miqtë dhe bashkëpuntoret e tij më të ngushtë,e paskësh pasur zakon të thoshte vazhdimisht me çdo rast, plot mburrje: “Unë jam kosovar”!Ka të ngjarë të ketë “merituar” “epitetet”: “reaksionar”, “pseudopatriot” e “tradhtar”, sepse – sipas bashkekohësve – që në moshën e tij më të re, pos dashurisë së pafundme, me shpirt, të Shqipërisë etnike – paskësh bashkëpunuar dhe i paskësh dashur shumë krerët kosovarë, që luftonin për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe bashkimin me Shqipërinë, si Bajram Currin, Isa Boletinin, Ferat Dragën, Hasan Prishtinën, Rexhep Mitrovicën, etj. Kështu që, kur e pyetnin njerëzit se ç’mendim kishte për Kosovën dhe për kosovarët, Mithati, Lumo Skëndoja i letrave shqipe, gjegjej troç: “Unë jam kosovar dhe për Kosovën e kosovarët mendoj pikërisht ashtu siç mendoj për veten time, për Shqipërinë dhe për çdo shqiptar”.Rreth 70 vjet jetë në Janinë, në Stamboll, në Selanik, në Tiranë, në Durrës, në Lozanë, në Paris, në Athinë, në Sofje, në Romë, për të përfunduar në Nju-Jork, është një jetë e begatë, që gjithandej pret kronikun, historianin, biografin. Dashamirës dhe objektiv.Mbi 50 vjet bëma e veprimtari nga më të shquarat: gazetare, shoqërore, politike, publicistike, letrare etj., të gjitha në të mirë të Shqipërisë dhe të çështjes shqiptare, domosdo që kërkojnë më se një penë të shkathët dhe më se një libër vëllimor për t’i dalë sadopak hakut.

Kryetar i Kongresit të Manastirit (1908) dhe pjesëmarrës nga më autoritarët në hartimin e alfabetit të shqipes, të kryesuar nga Gjergj Fishta; drejtues i së përjavshmes politike, shoqërore, kulturore e letrare “Liria” të Selanikut (1908-1910), me gjithsej 108 numra, dhe i së përkohshmes letrare e diturake “Dituria” të Selanikut – Bukureshtit – Tiranës (1909-1920) me 40 numra gjithsej; përfaqësues i Kongresit të Vlorës (1912) dhe më i pari ministër i Punëve Botërore në më të parën qeveri shqiptare pas shpalljes së pavarësisë; ministër i postave dhe i Punëve Botërore në kohën e Princ Vidit (1914); i ndjekur dhe i burgosur nga qeveria rumune në Luftën e Parë Botërore; qëndrimi në Lozanë pas 1918-ës; ministër pa portfel në qeverinë e Durrësit, të kryesuar nga Turhan Pasha (1919); i deleguar i Stambollit dhe i “Vatrës” së Amerikës në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris (1920), ku qëndroi deri më 1923; ministër–ambasador i Shqipërisë në Athinë (deri më 1926); me poste të larta, gjithandej, deri te kryetari i “Ballit Kombëtar” dhe kryetari i Qeverisë së Përkohshme në ekzil etj., etj. – një jetë e tërë e vënë në shërbim të atdheut – u dashka lënë në harresë dhe përcjellë breznive nëpërmjet “Enciklopedisë” sonë me ata dhjetë rreshta aq denigrues e fyes, ndërkohë që kemi monografi të tëra për figura që “jetuan” sa sistemi që i polli?!Pa mbushur ende plot moshën 18-vjeçare, Mithat Frashëri u bë atëbotë edhe objekt vlerësimi nga ana e Faik Konicës në atë “Parashtresën mbi lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare” të tij të vitit 1899, në Bruksel, me ç’rast shkroi: “Mithat Frashëri, djalë i Abdyl Beut. Sekretar apo atashe në Portën e Lartë. Patriot i ri aktiv dhe inteligjent”. Një rrugë pra, plot mundime e flijime, por edhe me bëma nga më të dobishmet për kombin – ja libri që pret ende, edhe sot e kësaj dite, të shkruhet…Nuk flet pak për ne dhe për kujdesin e ndërgjegjen tonë e dhëna se gjithë ç’u shkrua për jetën dhe veprimtarinë aq të pasur politike, publicistike e letrare të Lumo Skëndos gjendet në ato tri faqe që Karl Gurakuqi shkroi për të në pjesën II të “Shkrimtarëve shqiptarë”, punuar nën kujdesin e Ernest Koliqit dhe të tij, e botuar jo më pak se – 69 vjet përpara (më 1941)!E, pra, Lumo Skëndo – në mos shkruajshim ne për të – shkroi jo pak për ne dhe na la pas një varg veprash, të cilat sa vete e gjenden më rrallë dhe njihen më pak.Kush prej nesh mund të rrahë gjoks se ka, apo vetëm ka shfletuar e lexuar, pale pastaj të ketë bërë ndonjë shkrim a studim për koleksionet mbi 30-vjeçare (1897-1928) të vjetarit “Kalendari Kombiar” të Lumo Skëndos, botuar në shtypshkronjën “Mbrothësia”?Sa janë ata që mund të pohojnë se të paktën e kanë parë ndonjë numër të “Lirisë” apo të “Diturisë” së Lumo Skëndos? A gjendet ndonjë bibliofil yni, këtu, të ketë ruajtur deri sot përkthimin e tij të “Guillaume Teli”-t të Lamartinit, që më 1898, kushtuar “Shqiptarëve të rinj qi përpiqen për lirinë e për dritën e mëmëdheut”, te përshkruhet në të, me ç’dihet, lufta zvicerane për pavarësi. Apo përkthimin tjetër, “Bëje të mirën pa hidhe në det” të Franc Hofmanit, më 1901, të dyja botuar në Sofje dhe me qëllim edukimin moral e patriotik të rinisë shqiptare?Kush e njeh Mithat Frashërin si Lumo Skëndo, e sa janë ata që e njohin këtë si Mali Kokojka dhe autorë të më së parës monografi të mirëfilltë të jetës dhe veprës së axhës së vet aq të famshëm, me titull “Naim be Frashëri”, botuar së pari në Sofje (1921), e ribotuar 22 vjet më vonë në Tiranë (1943)? Vallë, a i vete kujt në mend të botojë veprat e zgjedhura, në mos ato të plota, të shkruara deri më 1949 nga Lumo Skëndo?Po mbushen 95 vjet nga botimi i vëllimit të parë të Lumo Skëndos me novela dhe kujtime, një raritet ky nga më të lakmuarit të bibliofilëve e të bibliotekave tona, “Hi dhe Shpuzë” (Sofje, 1915), që mban vlera të shumta njohëse, e kjo gjithandej pret kritikun e vet.Përplot kërshëri dashamirësish, jo vetëm të Lumo Skëndos, por edhe përgjithësisht të librit shqip, janë dhe veprat e tij aq të rralla e aq pak të njohura: “Pritmi i Shqipërisë” (Sofje, 1915), një studim ky, me ç’pohon Karl Gurakuqi, mbi shqiptarët dhe mbi ardhmërinë e Shqipërisë; “Letra mbi një udhëtim në Zvicër” (Sofje, 1915), shkrime nxjerrë nga “Kalendari Kombiar” dhe, në mënyrë të veçantë, “Plagët t’ona” (Tiranë, 1924), ku, siç del dhe nga vetë titulli, paraqet një spektër gjykimesh mbi vlerat morale dhe psikologjike të kombit dhe mbi rrugën që do zgjedhur për mirëqenien e tij.Gjithsesi, zgjojnë kërshërinë tonë edhe ato jo pak broshura të tij, shtruar e botuar në frëngjisht, një nga gjuhët e shumta që njihte Lumo Skëndo me gjallje të vet. Pa harruar 28 numrat e të përdymuajshmes politike të tij në frëngjisht, “L’Independence albanaise” (“Pavartësia shqiptare”), botuar në Sofje (1914) dhe Bukuresht (1915). Do zënë ngoje doemos libërthat frëngjisht shkruar prej tij, si: “L’Affaire de L’Epire” (“Çështja e Epirit”, Sofje 1915); “La Population de l’Epire” (“Popullsia e Epirit”, Sofje 1915); “Les Albanais chez aux et a l’Etranger” (Lozanë, 1919) dhe, libri i përmendurzënë më sipër “Albanais et Slaves” (“Shqiptarë dhe sllavë”, Lozanë, 1919), të cilin pasuesi i rrugës së tij, Hamit Kokalari, e cilësoi si “Enciklopedi e mirëfilltë e çështjes së Shqipërisë etnike”.

(Si) vdiq, apo u vra Mithat Frashëri?

Bashkëkohës i Fishtës,i Nolit dhe i Gurakuqit, Mithat Frashëri, pikërisht me këta të tre, në atë vitin e largët 1921, i dha çmimin e parë një poeti të ri, fare të panjohur, shkodran, jo më i vjetër se 18-vjeçar, i quajtur Ernest Koliqi, në Konkursin e Ministrisë së Arsimit – për një himn kombëtar!Gjashtëdhjetë e nëntë vjet jetë bëri Mithat Frashëri a Lumo Skëndo si gazetar, si publicist, si përkthyes, si letrar, si politikan, si diplomat, si ministër e si kryeministër, si udhëheqës partie, si intelektual, për t’i dhënë fund jetës në hotelin “Leksington” të Nju-Jorkut, aty nga mesnata e 3 tetorit 1949, në rrethana jashtëzakonisht të dyshimta.I njohur shumë pak si jetë dhe veprimtari, Lumo Skëndoja, alias Mithat Frashëri, është aq më pak i njohur, ose fare, si e mbylli jetën: vdiq, apo u vra? Një lloj dëshmie për çastet e tij të fundit kemi në librin e lordit anglez Nikolas Bethel, me titull “Tradhtia e madhe” (Londër, 1984), të cilin, përkthyer nga F. Zanaj, e botoi edhe Tirana.Edhe lordi anglez, tek i referohet deklaratës së dëshmitarit okular të vdekjes së Mithat Frashërit, Robert Lout, nuk është gjithaq i sigurt: në vdiq nga ndonjë atak, apo u vra nga kundërspiunazhi sovjetik, njëri nga personalitetet aq të merituara (e megjithatë jo pak të harruara) të historisë dhe kulturës së kombit tonë.

----------


## PLAKU

Reshat Kripa: Mirserdhe Mit’hat Frashëri
E Diel, 28-03-2010, 05:00pm (GMT+1)


Në  130  vjetorin  e  lindjes


MIRSERDHE MIT-HAT BEJ FRASHËRI


Nga Reshat Kripa



Kishim vite që të prisnim Mit’hat Bej. Ishim ne, nacionalistët që të prisnim. Nuk kishim luftuar duke thirrur  emrin tënd. Nuk kishim rënë nën emrin tënd. Po të pranonim këtë do të ishim servilë dhe hipokritë, si komunistët, që çdo gjë e bënin për  udhëheqësin e tyre, duke harruar atdheun Ne luftuam dhe ramë për Shqipërinë, për atdheun tonë të shtrenjtë. Natyrisht ti ishe një nga inspiratorët e saj dhe na pranove kështu siç ishim.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Ti erdhe përsëri në atdhe. Shumë u munduan të të pengonin. Shumë u munduan të të diskriminonin. Dhe jo pak, por për gati shtatëdhjetë vjet.  Megjithatë nuk ia arritën. Ti u lartësove si një Promete, ndarsa ata u fundosën në llumin që kishin përgatitur vetë. Dhe nuk kishte se si të ndodhte ndryshe. Një jetë e tërë në shërbim të kombit nuk mund të hidhet poshtë me një të rënë të lapsit. Këtë u munduan të bëjnë pseudohistorianët servilë, por nuk mundën ta realizojnë. Ti i shpërtheve dyert e errësirës komuniste dhe dole në dritën e demokracisë,  asaj demokracie së cilës i kishe kushtuar jetën.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Ti nuk je më midis nesh që të na këshillosh me fjalën tënde të ëmbël. Por ne e ndjejmë zërin tënd të ngrohtë  E kemi ndjerë këtë zë shumë shpejt, vite më parë, në Kongresin e Manastirit, ku ishe Kryetar i tij. E kemi ndjerë në vitet e shpalljes së pavarësisë, ku zëri yt ishte dominues mbi të tjerët dhe ku nuk pranoje të bëje kompromis me idealet. E kemi ndjerë në vitet e Republikës dhe Mbretërisë shqiptare ku zëri yt ishte violina e parë e politikës shqiptare. Por  në një shkallë më të lartë e ndiem zërin tënd në vitet e pushtimit nazi-fashist, kur që në ditët e para të tij ishe ti dhe shokët e tu ata që do të hartonin programin e asaj lëvizje të madhe nacionaliste, që më vonë do të merrte emrin “Balli Kombëtar”. Ti ishe me të vërtetë balli i këtij kombi.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Kemi njëzetë vjet që të presim. Kemi njëzetë vjet që presim që në tekstet shkollore të shkruhet emri yt ashtu siç i takon, që fëmijtë tanë të mos helmohen më me propagandën e vjetër, por të mësojnë të vërtetën  për ty dhe idealet e tua. Por, për fat të keq, ti po kthehe me shumë vonesë. U ktheve tri vjet më parë, kur Presidenti i Republikës me propozimin e Kryetares së Kuvendit të Shqipërisë , të dha dekoratën e lartë. Ju faleminderit zoti President! Ju faleminderit zonja Kryetare e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë. Ju nuk nderuat vetëm simbolin e Shqipërisë. Ju nderuat veten tuaj dhe nëpërmjet jush, të gjithë ne nacionalistët shqiptarë.
            Por në mënyrë madhështore ti u ktheve  në qytetin tënd, në Përmetin e bukur, që pati meritën të të jepte titullin më të lartë, “Qytetar Nderi” i tij. Atje ti u ringjalle përsëri. Zërat e atyre vajzave të reja dhe këngët e grupeve artistike të ngritën nga vendi ku pushoje dhe të sollën në trojet ku kishe lindur. Dhe zëri yt kumboi fuqishëm në ato troje, si dikur kur mësoje dishepujt e tu.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Ti u ktheve, por unë e ndjej se zemra jote është ende e thyer. Të më falin organizatorët e asaj ceremonie, por e ndjej se zemra jote është e thyer edhe për disa aspekte të saj. Ajo u zhvillua në sheshin e qytetit, pranë lapidarit të luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare. Pas portretit tënd ishte përmendorja e partizanit në ballin e të cilit shkëlqente ylli i kuq. Pak më lart ishte stema e komunizmit, me një yll tjetër të kuq. Mua më dukej sikur gjembat e atij ylli vazhdonin të nguleshin në zemrën e “Apostullit  të  Shqiptarizmës”.  Të  më  falin familjarët e dëshmorëve të luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare për sa po shkruaj. Por dua t’i pyes:
            -Përse u vranë bijtë e tyre, për partinë komuniste apo për atdheun?
            Nëse u vranë për partinë komuniste, atëhere le ta mbajnë yllin e kuq në ballë, por nëse kanë rënë për atdheun, atëhere ai yll nuk duhet të ekzistojë. Ai yll nuk duhet të ekzistojë as në varrezat e dëshmorëve të kombit, se ekzistenca e tij është mohim i luftës së këtij populli për lirinë e Shqipërisë, është përçmim i kontributit të të rënëve për liri. Ndaj them se zemra jote Mit’hat Bej është akoma e thyer.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Ti u ktheve, por unë e ndiej se nuk je kthyer plotësisht. Do të doja të ishe në çdo qytet të Shqipërisë. Do të doja të të shikoja nëpër libra dhe gazeta, nëpër radio dhe televizione. Por vendin tënd e kanë zënë ata që zhytën këtë vend në errësirën mesjetare. Do të doja të të shikoja të përjetësoheshe në përmendore në një nga sheshet  kryesore të kryeqytetit. Do të doja që emrin tënd ta mbanin institucionet më të rëndësishme të vendit. Në tetorin e vitit të kaluar u mbushen 60 vjet që t’i je ndarë nga gjiri ynë. Në këtë jubile do të doja që eshtrat e tua të lënduara të preheshin më në fund në atdhe. Mjaft lëngove në dhe të huaj. Megjithse ai vend të priti dhe të respektoi, vendi yt është Shqipëria. Për atë u sakrifikove dhe ajo duhet të të japë shtratin e prehjes tënde. Ishte detyra e shtetit shqiptar t’i kishte sjellë eshtrat e tua në atdhe dhe t’u kishte dhënë një vend dinjitoz. A do ta bëjë vallë në të ardhmen? Nuk e di. Është në nderin e saj një gjë e tillë. Këtë kërkesë e bëjë unë, një qytetar i thjeshtë.
            Mirserdhe Mit’hat Bej!
            Xhaxhaj yt, i paharruari Naim Frashëri, shkroi shumë poezi të pavdekshme. Më lejo të citoj disa vargje të tij, të cilat mendoj se janë shkruar pikërisht për figurën tënde:


Kur më shihni që jam tretur, 
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur,
Jam i gjallë e jam në jetë,
Jam në dritë të vërtetë.


            Mirserdhe  Mit’hat Bej Frashëri!


» Reshat Kripa: Mirserdhe Mit’hat Frashëri


MITHAT FRASHERI eshte pasqyre ku duhet tè shihemi a jemi e sa jemi SHQIPTARE 
 Ksenofon Male Dilo 28-03-2010, 10:37pm 

Zoti KRIPA!!
Je njeriu qè kuron plaget e demokratève te vertete. Fjala dhe llogjika tè peshon,ndan tè mirèn me tè ligen,lartèson nderin e shqiptarit.,Burra si Ti nuk mund te rinè me gatimin "urdhero" "si urdhron"apo "peqe" "leppe" po, i jep jetè dhe shpirt asaj organizate krijese kombetare se,shpirti atdhetar qe u frymèzon kapak floriri i fjaleve e ndjenjave tuaja. Tani qè jeta.. sulmon me gjithè egèrsinè e saj ,drite e forcè,ndihme e ngushèllim èshtè visari kombètar, krenaria e kombit, MITHAT FRASHERI,kètè e tregon historia,koha, ideali i Tij qè shoqèron shqiptarin e vèrtetè porsi hija trupin,qè i freskon zèmren,ruan e pèrcjell gjithè ato veti tè mira qè ,pèrbèjnè jetèn,shpirtin e karakterin pèr tè çmuar faktorin e vlerave shqiptare sa jeta.Lahen e luhen me formula demokracie e pèrparimi e kthyer "Drejtesine nè azil Padrejtesie "ata, qè mbajnè pèr pèrparim hipokrizinè komuniste po, varret e zemres janè tè hapura e shpirti shqiptar po lèngon. MITHAT FRASHéRI èshtè i vetmi qè pèrfaqèson tè tèrè shqiptaret e ndershèm ,eshte vete SHQIPTARI e DEMOKRATI I VERTETE
Tè lumtè dora Zoti Reashat Kripa,o shqiptar i çmuar,burrè trim dhe fisnik.  





Atje ku ka drite erresira s'ka vend 
 Ylli 28-03-2010, 07:57pm 

I nderuari Reshat,
Urimet me te mira per misjonin e shenjte qe i kini caktuar vehtes.Cdo popull e ka te sigurt te ardhmen kur di se nga vjen dhe cili eshte.Puna juaj vetmohuese dhe pse jo e shenjte i sherben ndergjegjesimit te ceshtjes tone kombetare.Mit'hat Frasheri,nje nga baballaret e kombit tone,luftoi " Per shqiptare te lire ne nje Shqiperi te lire".ATIJ i takon vend nderi ne altarin e shenjtete katedrales shqiptare.
Juve pershendetje te perzemerta!  





Kryetar i Shoqates Antikomuniste te Perndjekurve Politike te Tiranes 
 Reshat Kripa 28-03-2010, 06:10pm 

Falemnderit Luan! Sot u zhvillua nje takim me rastin e 130 vjetorit te lindjes se Mit-hat Frasherit, organizuar nga Partia e Ballit Kombetar Demokrat. Ishte pikerisht ky takim qe me frymezoi te shkruaj kete artikull. Mendoj se Mit-hat Frasheri eshte nje nga figurat me madhore te ketij kombi. Pershendetje!  





Mit'hat Frasheri, krenari kombetare 
 Luani, nga Vlora 28-03-2010, 04:46pm 

Shkrimi i Reshat Kripes evokon probleme me se te rendesishme:
-Rivleresimin e plot te Mit'hat Frasherit, per ta vendosur ne nje pozicion monumental, sic e meriton;
-Denimin me te thelle te komunizmit dhe te liderve komunist, evidentimin me te kthjellet te demeve dhe te te keqijave, qe shkaktoi ne vendin tone;
-Clirimin nga simbolet e komunizmit dhe te gjurmeve te tij, ne vleresimin me te paster te luftes per clirim, te sakrificave popullore dhe te deshmoreve te saj.
Reshat Kripen duhet ta degjojne drejtuesit e shtetit dhe te partive, nese e vendosin veten ne rradhet e demokrateve, pavaresisht nga spektri pozicional i tyre, ne te djathte, apo te majte.Reshat Kripa perfaqson zerin e paster te Kombit Shqiptar, qe kerkon , sipas porosive te Mit'hat Frasherit, bashkim e vellazerim.
Solidarizohem me mendimet e drejta dhe te guximshme te tij.

----------


## Marinari

Per Brarin:


Nga e majta: Thoma Orollogai, Mit'hat Frasheri dhe Ali Kelcyra-Berat 1944!

----------


## Brari

Thx per kte Foto o Marinar..

Shum interesante..

do desha me dit se kush eshte njeri e tjetri..

apo emrat ja ke vene sipas radhes?

nejse..po burra te medhej kan qen..

kan hedhur gure sejcili ne menyren e vet per te bere kalane.. pra atdheun..

----------


## Marinari

Brari keshtu:

Nga e majta ne te djathte: Thoma Orollogai, Mit'hat Frasheri dhe Ali Kelcyra-Berat 1944!

----------

